# Aircraft Mock-Ups



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2013)

Here is a thread I've been meaning to start for some time. Aircraft Mock-Ups. We have all seen them, the hopes and dreams of aeronautical engineers and aviation companies brought to life in wood, metal, plastic and fiberglass, but sadly ending just short of a production contract. What a museum they could fill. Testament to the era before CAD...so lets get some pictures up gents! (With info if you have it!)

I have always thought this one was interesting, but seriously...what was Grumman thinking?

Grumman XTB2F












From WIKI

The Grumman TB2F was a cancelled twin-engined torpedo bomber project, intended as Grumman's successor to the successful TBF Avenger. However, only a mockup was ever constructed.

In 1944, during World War II, the Midway class aircraft carriers were being built, and Grumman attempted to design a new torpedo bomber to accompany those carriers. However, it was soon decided that, among other difficulties, it would be impracticable to efficiently deploy twin-engined aircraft of this size from an aircraft carrier, and the plans were scrapped.

Specifications[edit source | edit]Data from A Tracker Before Its Time?[1]

General characteristics

Crew: 3
Length: 52 ft 0 in (15.85 m)
Wingspan: 74 ft 0 in (22.56 m) (Folded span: 36 ft 0 in (10.97 m))
Height: 17 ft 0 in (5.18 m)
Max takeoff weight: 43,937 lb (19,929 kg)
Fuel capacity: 1,960 US Gallon internal fuel
Powerplant: 2 × Pratt Whitney R-2800-22 Double Wasp radial engine, 2,100 hp (1,600 kW) each
Performance

Maximum speed: 271 kn; 502 km/h (312 mph)
Stall speed: 62 kn; 114 km/h (71.1 mph)
Service ceiling: 31,600 ft (9,600 m)
Armament


Guns:

1× 75 mm cannon and 6× .50 in (12.7 mm) machine guns forward firing
2× .50 in machine guns each in dorsal and ball turrets
Bombs: 1× Mark 13 torpedo or 3,500 lb (1,600 kg) bombs or mines in bomb bay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sure does look like the Tracker, 6 yrs. later, with oodles of firepower.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2013)

With a full on retractable belly turret, top turret AND 75 mm cannon? Don't get me wrong, I would buy the Hasegawa kit in a minute if it was made, but did they really think they could make it a viable combat aircraft with those two puny engines? Just saying...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2013)

Now there is one I've never heard of.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 13, 2013)

A new possibility, not seen. I can envisage Grumman being a bit peeved loosing this, and keeping the idea until the Tracker did make it. Notice the port wind mounted AS radar - in away this is the abortive Granddad of the Trackers


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Post WW2 - XF-104

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Boeing B-54 (B-50C)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Bell XP-59

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Brewster A-32

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm afraid the pics you posted FBJ aren't showing up for me - what image host might they be from? Don't worry, they've shown up, must have been a slow browser/connection here in B'ham.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2013)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 13, 2013)

Great idea for a thread. I'll have to look and see what I have


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 13, 2013)

Love the Brewster.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Vought XS2U1


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2013)

Great pics! Is that actually the startfighter mockup? Never saw that before!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2013)

Holy cow! I was just going to post that one!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Holy cow! I was just going to post that one!



Great minds think alike!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2013)

...and then there's us!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2013)

Republic VFX






Looks like it might have swing wings...

Some info here:

Republic VFX?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Republic XF-103


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Republic XP-69


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Grumman XP-50

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 13, 2013)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Vought XS2U1



That kinda got a Grumman Mohawk look about it.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2013)

George,

According to the following website, the US Navy liked the Vought idea, but gave it to Grumman because they needed the work. It became the S-2 Tracker.

U.S. Navy Aircraft History

Jim


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 14, 2013)

Liking this thread


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm glad! The best is yet to come I assure you...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2013)

Single-Seat A-6

Found this on: U.S. Navy Aircraft History: Single-Seat A-6

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 14, 2013)

Ah, so the Grumman Tracker was spun off a Vought concept... I take it was largely Grumman's own design internally/structurally etc with just Vought inspired shape, or perhaps things got a bit further when the USN handed it over?

That A6 single seater with its slimmer fuz (without tail - likely they had a number of tail design still to test/work through..) looks a bit like a chubbier Northrop Buckeye. ..and it appears to have one (or two cannons; one each side?) behind and under the nose plus a separate terrain/altitude or bombing radar too.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 14, 2013)

razor1uk said:


> Ah, so the Grumman Tracker was spun off a Vought concept... I take it was largely Grumman's own design internally/structurally etc with just Vought inspired shape, or perhaps things got a bit further when the USN handed it over?


No - they both competed against each other for an ASW contract. Grumman won it, the S2 was created, the rest is history.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 14, 2013)

Ah, cheers for the clarification Flyboy


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2013)

What I consider the MOAM (Mother Of All Mock-ups): The Boeing 2702






This thing was massive, notice the man standing in the foreground, with full interior and swinging-wings! (Hey, it WAS the sixties!)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2013)

Which beat out this: Lockheed L-2000

View attachment 240630


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2013)

Which was all moot, because Boeing ended up saying they were going to build this: 2707-300


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 14, 2013)

Focke-Wulf Entwurf 6 also known as Projekt VI


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 14, 2013)

P-35


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2013)

Messerschmitt Me 329






Hard to believe they were even considering a plane like this in '44/'45, don't you think?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2013)

The original take on the F-14. Notice anything different?






The F-14 offered to the USAF to replace the F-106.






And Vought's VFX offering, the V507 (pictured here with two A-7's), a full scale mock-up of design that lost out to the Tomcat.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2013)

Great stuff guys!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 15, 2013)

Love the F-14 with single tail. Never have seen that!!! And that single tail looks waaaayyyy to small!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 15, 2013)

Nor have I, great info gents!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Republic VFX
> 
> View attachment 240525
> 
> ...



Found this after I posted. I guess I was right about the swing-wing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 16, 2013)

Another monster: The Douglas C-132 (which I believe evolved into the C-133)






NOTE: Watermark indicates where I found photo.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 19, 2013)

The F3H-G concept Phantom - Original Single Seat Mockup May 1954






Phantom - 2 Seat Mockup Dec 1955

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2013)

And the Vought XF5U-1 mock up.The picture is the full-scale mock-up that Vought (LTV) put together for the VFX submission. Although related to the Mirage G, it was actually a by-product of the Mirage G predecessor, the AFVG (Anglo French Variable Geometry) project, which never went beyond the mock-up stage.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2013)

And the 
Vought XF8U-1 Crusader Mock-up

Here a another one.Bell-Agusta BA-609 (mock-up) aircraft 
General characteristics
Crew: 1 or 2
Capacity: 6 to 9 passengers/5,500 pounds (2,500 kg) payload
Length: 44 ft (13.3 m)
Rotor diameter: ()
Height: 16 ft 3 in (5.1 m) nacelles vertical; (21 ft 10 in (6.6 m) nacelles horizontal
Wingspan: 38 ft 5 in (11.7 m)
Width with rotors: 60 ft 5 in (14.1 m)
Rotor diameter: 25 ft 10 in (7.92 m))
Disc area: 981.75 ft² (98.53 m²)
Empty weight: 10,483 lb (4,765 kg)
Useful load: 5,500 lb (2,500 kg)
Max. takeoff weight: 16,800 lb (7,600 kg)
Powerplant: 2 × Pratt Whitney Canada PT6C-67A turboshaft, 1,940 shp (1,447 kW) each
Performance
Maximum speed: 275 knots[9] (315 mph, 510 km/h)
Cruise speed: 260 knots (299 mph, 465 km/h)
Range: 750 nmi (852 mi, 1,390 km)
Service ceiling: 25,000 ft[9] (7,620 m)
Rate of climb: 1,500 ft/min (7.62 m/s)
Disc loading: 15.8 lb/sq ft (77 kg/m²)


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2013)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting John! Just a little confused by your captions though. Care to tidy that up? Either way, thanks again!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 19, 2013)

In June 1943, Rolls-Royce proposed to re-engine the Mustang with a Griffon 65, although the resultant "Flying Test Bed" (F.T.B.) would involve a dramatic redesign. Three surplus Mustang I airframes were allotted by the Ministry of Air Production and were dismantled in order to provide the major components for a mid-amidships installation of the more powerful Griffon engine, somewhat like the V-1710 Allison installation in both the American Bell P-39 Airacobra and Bell P-63 Kingcobra. The project culminated in a mock-up, albeit with a Merlin 61 temporarily installed, serialed as AL960, that was examined by representatives from the Ministry in 1944, but was not given priority status. Further studies involving more powerful engines or turboprops were not given approval and the development contract was cancelled in 1945 with the mock-up being destroyed.

Text from Wiki






Picture from www.ww2aircraft.net


----------



## johnbr (Aug 20, 2013)

XC-142A at the National Museum of the U.S. Air Force
The basic design was fairly typical for a cargo aircraft, consisting of a large boxy fuselage with a tilted rear area featuring a loading ramp. It had a wingspan of 67 ft (20 m) and was 58 ft (18 m) long overall. The fuselage housed a 30 ft (9.1 m) long, 7.5 ft (2.3 m) wide 7 ft (2.1 m) high cargo area with a somewhat boxy cockpit on the front for the crew of two pilots and a loadmaster. The wing was high-mounted and the tail surfaces were a "semi-T-tail" to keep the rear area clear during loading. Tricycle landing gear were used, with the main legs retracting into blisters on the fuselage sides. In normal parked configuration it would appear to be a conventional cargo plane.
For S/VTOL operations, the aircraft "converted" by tilting its wing to the vertical. Roll control during hover was provided by differential clutching of the propellers, while yaw used the ailerons, which were in the airflow. For pitch control the aircraft featured a separate tail rotor, oriented horizontally to lift the tail, as opposed to the more conventional anti-torque rotors on helicopters that are mounted vertically. When on the ground, the tail rotor folded against the tail to avoid being damaged during loading. The wing could be rotated to 100 degrees, past vertical, in order to hover in a tailwind.
The C-142 was powered by four General Electric T64 turboshaft engines cross-linked on a common drive-shaft to drive four 15.5-foot (4.7 m) Hamilton Standard fiberglass propellers which eliminated engine-out asymmetric thrust problems during VTOL operations. Compared to conventional designs it was overpowered it had 0.27 hp/lb compared to 0.12 hp/lb for the contemporary Lockheed C-130D Hercules. This extra power was required for safe VTOL operations, and gave the aircraft excellent all-around performance which included a maximum speed of over 400 mph (640 km/h), making it one of the fastest VTOL transport aircraft of the era. 
General characteristics
Crew: 2
Capacity: 32 fully equipped troops or 24 litter patients and four attendants
Payload: 8,000 lb (3,336 kg)
Length: 58 ft 1 in (17.71 m)
Wingspan: 67 ft 6 in (20.60 m)
Height: 26 ft 1 in (7.95 m)
Wing area: 534.5 sq ft (49.67 m²)
Empty weight: 22,595 lb (10,270 kg)
Max. takeoff weight: 44,500 lb (20,227 kg) (STOL)
Powerplant: 4 × General Electric T64-GE-1 turboprop, 2,850 hp (2,126 kW) each
Performance
Maximum speed: 431 mph (375 knots, 694 km/h) at 20,000 ft (6,100 m)
Cruise speed: 288 mph (250 knots, 463 km/h) at sea level
Combat radius: 470 mi (409 nmi, 757 km)
Ferry range: 3,800 mi (3,300 nmi, 6,100 km)
Service ceiling: 25,000 ft (7,620 m)
Rate of climb: 6,800 ft/min (34.5 m/s)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2013)

Excellent post John! Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 21, 2013)

Supermarine’s factory was bombed on 26 September, 1940 and the Luftwaffe destroyed the mock-up of the twin-Spit, more correctly called the Supermarine S327. The Air Ministry cancelled the order. All we have left are these photographs of the mock-up.











The design was in response to an AM Specification F18/37. In fact, three proposals were submitted, all using the same wing plan and construction methods of the Spitfire. The Supermarine 327 had an armament of six 20 mm cannon in the wing roots. Also proposed, but rejected, were the Type 324, similar to the 327 but armed with twelve .303 Brownings, six in each wing, and the 325 which had Bristol Taurus engines, fitted as pushers. The maximum speed was estimated at 465 mph.

Text (more or less) and pictures from the following website:

Untitled Document


----------



## norab (Aug 22, 2013)

Grumman J1F Duck






Avenger






and F2F


----------



## norab (Aug 22, 2013)

Wildcat


----------



## johnbr (Aug 22, 2013)

They look all great


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 22, 2013)

Love the Hustler with the podded engines!


----------



## tyrodtom (Aug 22, 2013)

Notice how that F2F appears to have a machine gun on the top wing ?
Shades of WW1.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2013)

Interesting shots guys!


----------



## otftch (Aug 24, 2013)

tyrodtom said:


> Notice how that F2F appears to have a machine gun on the top wing ?
> Shades of WW1.



That's a gun camera. I thought it was a gun also but when researching to build a model, I found out that's where Grumman put the camera's on their Bi-plane fighters.
Ed


----------



## tyrodtom (Aug 24, 2013)

otftch said:


> That's a gun camera. I thought it was a gun also but when researching to build a model, I found out that's where Grumman put the camera's on their Bi-plane fighters.
> Ed



OK, I can see that. On second thought, it is too small, especially in barrel length, for a MG.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry I was away on vacation guys and had limited access.

Found this on Ebay






And this from WIKI

Intended to replace the North American T-6 Texan, the XT-30 was designed in 1948 for a United States Air Force competition. The design had an 800 hp (600 kW) Wright R-1300 radial mounted amidships behind the cockpit (in the fashion of the P-39), in a rather squared-off fuselage. The R-1300 drove a three-bladed propeller by way of an extension shaft (driveshaft). The XT-30 design seated pilot and pupil in tandem, under a framed greenhouse canopy and had a straight low wing.

Competing against the North American T-28 Trojan, the more complex XT-30 was not selected for production and none were built.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2013)

Ah, the famed 'Oozlum Bird' ! 
With only one wing, it was forced to fly around in ever decreasing circles, until it finally disappeared up it's own orifice .........


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 5, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 8, 2013)

Kaiser-Fleetwings A-39






Picture from: "U.S. Experimental Prototype Aircraft Projects: Fighters"

The Kaiser-Fleetwings A-39 was a project by Kaiser-Fleetwings in the 1942-1943 period for an attack aircraft powered by a single Pratt Whitney R-2800 radial engines. It was to be armed with four .50 caliber machine guns and two 37 mm cannons, along with up to 3,000 pounds (1,400 kg) of bombs.[1] Some sources claim that the A-39 was intended to be a twin-engined design.[2] The A-39 was canceled before any prototypes were built.

Text from Wiki


----------



## johnbr (Sep 9, 2013)

Two more.No two the Whirlwind mock up


----------



## johnbr (Sep 9, 2013)

the SK V5 single-seat fighter which, essentially a scaled-up SK V4 and intended to out-perform the Focke-Wulf Fw 190 in every respect, was intended to be powered by a 1,750 hp Daimler-Benz DB 603 liquidcooled engine. A maximum speed of 475 mph (765 km/h) was anticipated for the SK V5 which employed an unusual form of wing construction, this being known as the Skoda-KaubaBanweise tubular-spar structure and comprising normal ribs built up on a single tubular-type spar which stretched from wing-tip to wing-tip, the forward bulkhead and engine firewall to which the engine bearers were attached forming an integral part of the spar. This method of construction was claimed to offer both an increase in structural strength and a reduction in structural weight, and the Focke-Wulf organisation evinced interest at a late stage in the war, considering the introduction of the tubular spar in the Fw 190D and Ta 152 fighters. Unfortunately, although highly promising, the SK V5 progressed no further than a series of wind tunnel models and a full-scale mock-up as the RLM felt the development of an entirely new piston-engined fighter to be wasted effort at a time when emphasis was being placed on jet fighters.
Specification :
speed 765 km/h or 475.349mph and four cannons of 20 mm as armament 12.2 m wing span and 4500 kg takeoff weight

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 9, 2013)

CF-103 +CF-105


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 9, 2013)

GREAT STUFF!!!!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2013)

Cool stuff guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 9, 2013)

I agree!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 10, 2013)

Development[edit source | editbeta]

Originally designed as the Do P.93 for passenger transatlantic service from Lisbon to New York, the Do 214 was redesigned as the P.192 for military service in early 1940. In 1941, a full-sized fuselage mockup was constructed in order to evaluate the interior layout. The fuselage was streamlined and of a round cross-section, with the interior consisting of two decks.
Its wings featuring a small amount of sweep on the leading edge, with straight trailing edges were shoulder mounted on the fuselage. Eight Daimler-Benz DB 613 24-cylinder double piston engines provided the power, with four tractor engines and four pusher engines. All eight engines provided power to four-blade VDM variable pitch propellers; the front propellers had a 5.00 m (16 ft 5 in) diameter, the rear propellers had a 4.60 m (15 ft 1 in) diameter.
The mammoth eight-engine design was intended for use as a military transport, with a large bow door admitting vehicles and bulky freight to the upper deck. It was also designed for use as a long-range bomber, flying tanker, aerial minelayer and U-boat supply vessel. By 1943, it was realized that long-range flying boats were not needed due to the worsening war situation, and the Do 214 project was canceled.
Specifications (Do 214)[edit source | editbeta]

General characteristics
Crew: 12-15
Length: 51.60 m (169 ft 3½ in)
Wingspan: 60.00 m (196 ft 10¼ in)
Height: 14.30 m (46 ft 11 in)
Wing area: 500.00 m² (5,381 ft²)
Empty weight: 76,000 kg (167,551 lb)
Loaded weight: 145,000 kg (319,670 lb)
Powerplant: 8 × Daimler-Benz DB 613A 24-cylinder liquid-cooled inline engine, 2,833 kW (3,800 hp) each
Performance
Maximum speed: 490 km/h (304 mph)
Cruise speed: 425 km/h (264 mph)
Range: 6,200 km (3,852 mi)
Service ceiling: 7,000 m (22,965 ft)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2013)

Great addition John


----------



## johnbr (Sep 12, 2013)

Bell V-280 Valor mock-up 
Bell has unveiled the 280kt tiltrotor it is offering to replace US Army UH-60 Black Hawks beginning around 2035 -- and offering alone now it has been jilted by V-22 partner Boeing in favor of Sikorsky and a 230kt compound helicopter.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 12, 2013)

Manufacturer:
Bell Aircraft Corporation, USA
Max speed:
2,3 Mach

Length:
Type:
VTOL tiltjet fighter
Range:	3.900 km
(2.300 mi)
Span:
Description:
mock up
Range with ext. tanks:
NA

Height:
Canceled:
1961
Ceiling:	18.000 m
(60.000 ft) 
Max weight:
Crew:
1
Rate of climb:
NA

Number built:
18,90 m
(62 ft 0 in)
7,24 m
(23 ft 9 in)
3,89 m
(12 ft 9 in)
10.849 kg
(23.917 lb)
1 mock up

Engines:
8 x GE J-85 turbojets
Armament:	Guns: 4 x 20 mm (0.79 in)
Thrust: 
8 x 11,5 kN (8 x 2.600 lbs) dry, out of them

Rockets: 108 x 70 mm (2.75 in) 

6 x 17 kN (6 x 3.850 lbs) with afterburner

Bombs: 1.800 kg (4.000 lb)


----------



## johnbr (Sep 12, 2013)

Manufacturer:
The Boeing Company, USA
Max speed:
28.165 km/h
(17.500 mph)	Length:
Type:
military spaceplane
Range:	40.700 km
(25.290 mi)
Span:
Description:
multirole spacecraft for reconnaissance,	Ferry range:
NA

Height:

bombing, space rescue, satellite maintenance,	Ceiling:	160 km	(530.000 ft)	Max weight:

and sabotage of enemy satellites	Climb rate:
510 m/s
(100.000 ft/min) 
Numb. built:
Canceled:	1963
Crew:	1 


10,77 m
(35 ft 4 in)
6,34 m
(20 ft 10 in)
2,59 m
(8 ft 6 in)
5.165 kg
(11.387 lb)
1 mock up

More info	/sources:
Engine: 
1 × Martin Trans-stage rocket engine

Thrust:
1 x 323 kN (72.000 lbf)

Armament: 
NA


----------



## johnbr (Sep 12, 2013)

Manufacturer:
Convair, USA
Max speed:
Mach 1,65
Length:
Type:
interceptor
Range:	NA

Span:
Description:
mixed power delta-wing aircraft with the Ferry range:
NA

Height:

pilot's cockpit placed inside the shock	Ceiling:	NA Max weight:

cone of the engine intake	Climb rate:
NA
Number built:
Built:	1948
Crew:	1 


11,61 m
(38 ft 1 in)
9,55 m
(31 ft 4 in)
5,25 m
(17 ft 3 in)
8.845 kg
(19.500 lb)
1 mock up

More info	/sources:
Engines: 
1 x Westinghouse J30 turbojet

6 x RL-11 rocket engines 
Thrust:
1 x 6,9 kN (1.560 lbf)

6 x 8,9 kN (6 x 2.000 lbf) 
Armament: 
NA


----------



## johnbr (Sep 12, 2013)

circa early 1967, the Air Force constructed its own full-scale mockup (not half-scale, as some sources claim) of an operational manned orbital version the FDL-5 to study the internal arrangement of components. The mockup, shown on a ramp at Wright-Patterson Air Force Base, had a side-by-side seating layout and windows similar to the contemporary Gemini capsule, and seems to have featured a different base configuration than Lockheed's designs -- possibly for better landing performance. The vehicle was also shown with two large external fuel tanks. It appears to be about 60 feet long (ie, twice the size of the F-5 demonstrator). The design, too small to be a stage-and-a-half ground-launched vehicle, appears to represent an air-launched orbital spaceplane similar to those described in a previous post, The Salkeld Concepts. The wide V-configuration of the external tanks makes it unlikely that it could have been launched from inside a C-5 (although different C-5-launched versions of the FDL-5 were proposed, using in-line tank packaging). Since the footprint of the vehicle with tanks attached was similar to the very large ISINGLASS, this FDL-5 probably was intended to be carried on a B-52 wing pylon like the McDonnell design. The technology that made such a small orbiter possible was use of the high-energy exotic propellant combination hydrogen/fluorine (or hydrazine/fluorine, a more storable combination). Fluorine, highly toxic and extremely dangerous, required very high levels of manufacturing tolerances and extraordinary handling and system cleaning precautions to prevent explosions, but promised among the highest performance levels possible with chemically-fueled rockets. Its density and non-cryogenic storage allowed for small and light tankage compared with LH2-based designs, while its high exhaust velocity made for smaller engines of high thrust and great efficiency.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 12, 2013)

Development

During the second half of 1953, Fairchild, Bell, and Martin Aircraft conducted high altitude reconnaissance aircraft design studies for the United States Air Force under project MX-2147.[2] All three designs used Pratt Whitney J57-19 engines. The Bell and Martin (B-57D) designs were chosen for further development. The Bell Model 67 design was designated the X-16. A full-scale X-16 mock-up was completed and one aircraft was partially completed. It was designed as a high altitude long-range reconnaissance aircraft.
The X-16 design was breaking new ground with its design. Its wing was long (114.83 feet) with a high aspect ratio (11.9). It was significantly lighter and more flexible than usual jet aircraft wings. The entire aircraft was made as light as possible to fulfill its mission of a 3,000-mile unrefueled range at a 69,500 ft altitude.[2]
A total of 28 aircraft were ordered, but none were completed. The first X-16 was about 80 percent complete when the program was cancelled by the Air Force in favor of the Martin RB-57 in 1956. Although no X-16 was ever completed, it made contributions to aircraft design with its lightweight design. It was also a driving force behind the development of the high-altitude J57 jet engine that would later power the Lockheed U-2 and other aircraft.


Artist's depiction
Specifications (X-16, as designed)

Data from[citation needed]
General characteristics
Crew: one, pilot
Length: 60 ft 10 in (18.55 m)
Wingspan: 114 ft 10 in (35 m)
Height: 17 ft 1 in (5.2 m)
Wing area: 1,099 ft² (102.19 m²)
Empty weight: 23,280 lb (10,582 kg)
Loaded weight: 36,124 lb (16,420 kg)
Powerplant: 2 × Pratt Whitney J57-PW-37A turbojets, 4,520 lbf (20.11 kN) each
Performance
Maximum speed: 480 knots (553 mph, 885 km/h)
Range: 2,867 nm (3,319 mi, 5,310 km)
Service ceiling: 71,832 ft (21,900 m)
Wing loading: 33 lb/ft² (160 kg/m²)
Thrust/weight: 1:0.55


----------



## johnbr (Sep 12, 2013)

1154
Manufacturer:
Hawker Siddeley Aviation, United Kingdom
Max speed:
Mach 1,7

Length:
Type:
V/STOL combat aircraft
Combat range:	450 km
(280 mi)
Span:
Description:
supersonic vertical/short take-off and Range:
650 km
(405 mi)
Height:
landing (V/STOL) fighter aircraft, faster	Ceiling:	15.000 m
(49.000 ft)
Max weight:
and larger then Harrier	Climb rate:	NA
Number built:
Canceled:	1965	Crew:	1 

17,52 m 
(57 ft 6 in)
8,63 m
(28 ft 4 in)
3,81 m
(12 ft 6 in)
18.166 kg 
(40.050 lb)
3 unfinished
prototypes

Engine: 1 × Bristol Siddeley BS.100/9 vectored-thrust turbofan 
engine with PCB 
Thrust: 1 x 116,5 kN (1 x 26.200 lbf) dry thrust 

1 x 150,8 kN (1 x 33.900 lbf) with PCB

Armament:	Guns: 2 x 30 mm (2 x 1.18 in) on fuselage gun pods
Missiles: 4 x air-to-air under wings 
Rockets: 2 x 50,8 mm (2 x 2 in) on fuselage pylons
Bombs: 2 x 454 kg (2 x 1.000 lb) 
Hardpoints: 4 under wings + 2 bellow fuselage
Hardpoints capacity: 3.630 kg (8.000 lb) 

http://www.harrier.org.uk/history/history_p1154.htm


----------



## johnbr (Sep 12, 2013)

BAe Warton P.103

Manufacturer:
British Aerospace, United Kingdom
Max speed:
NA 
Length:
Type:
multirole fighter
Range:	NA

Span:
Description:
smaller, lighter and cheaper alternative to the Ferry range:
NA

Height:
cancelled ACA with side intakes instead of chin 
Ceiling:	NA

Max weight:
intake; one of Eurofighter predecessors 
Climb rate:	NA 
Number built:
Canceled:	1981
Crew:	1 More	info/sources:	
NA 

NA

NA

NA

1 mock up	
Military Photos 
Engines: 2 × RB.199  

Thrust: NA

Armament:	NA


----------



## johnbr (Sep 12, 2013)

BAe P.1205

Manufacturer:
Hawker Siddeley Aviation, United Kingdom
Max speed:
Mach 1,6

Length:
Type:
V/STOL fighter
Range:	NA

Span:
Description:
single engined, vectored thrust, supersonic Ferry range:
NA

Height:
STOVL fighter	Ceiling:	NA

Max weight:
Canceled:	1979	Climb rate:	NA
Number built:
Crew:	1 

16,1 m 
(52 ft 10 in)
11,1 m
(36 ft 5 in)
NA

13.940 kg 
(30.730 lb)
1 mock up

More info /	sources:
Engine: 1 × Rolls-Royce Pegasus 11D-43 with PCB

Thrust: 1 x 137 kN (1 x 30.850 lbf) with PCB 

Armament:	Gun: 1 x 27 mm (1 x 1.06 in)

Missiles: 4 x air-to-air Sidewinders on wings


----------



## johnbr (Sep 12, 2013)

BAe P.110

Manufacturer:
British Aerospace, United Kingdom
Max speed:
NA 
Length:
Type:
STOVL fighter
Range:	NA

Span:
Description:
tilt-engine design of twin engined supersonic Ferry range:
NA

Height:
fighter type aircraft with STOVL capability 
Ceiling:	NA

Max weight:
Canceled:	1978 
Climb rate:	NA 
Number built:
Crew:	1


NA 

NA

NA

NA

1 mock up 

Engines: 2 × tilt engines 

Thrust: NA

Armament:	NA


----------



## johnbr (Sep 12, 2013)

Manufacturer:
A.V. Roe Canada Ltd, Canada	Max speed:
2.414 km/h
(1.500 mph) 
Length:
Type:
VTOL fighter
Range:	1.600 km
(1.000 mi)
Span:
Description:
designed to use jet engines to spin a giant Ferry range:
NA

Height:
turbine inside the body of the craft with Ceiling:	19.812 m
(65.000 ft)
Max weight:
channels inside the airframe directing airflow 
Climb rate:	NA

Number built:
from this turbine backwards to provide thrust	Canceled:	1953 
Crew:	
7,3 m 
(23 ft 11 in)
6 m
(19 ft 8 in)
NA

NA 

1 mock up

1 
Engines: experimental RFGT (RadIal Flow Gas Turbine) engine


Thrust: NA 

Armament:	NA


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 12, 2013)

Holy Cow John! Looks like it's your thread now! Great stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 12, 2013)

No info on it.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 12, 2013)

Manufacturer:
LTV Aerospace, USA	Max speed:
Mach 2,2 
Length:
Type:
naval fighter
Range:	NA

Span (spread):
Description:
Vought swing wing contender for the VFX program 
Ferry range:
NA

Span (swept):
which was later won by F-14 Tomcat
Ceiling:	NA

Height:
Canceled:	1968
Climb rate:	NA 
Max weight:
Crew:	2	


Number built:	
18,29 m
(60 ft 0 in)
18,82 m
(61 ft 9 in)
8,38 m
(27 ft 6 in)
NA

NA 

1 mock up

Engines: 2 × Pratt Whitney TF30-P-412 turbofans

More info / sources:
Thrust: 
2 x 48 kN (2 x 10,750 lbf) dry thrust

2 x 82 kN (2 x 18,500 lbf) with afterburner

Armament:	Gun: 1 x 20 mm (1 x 0.79 in) 

Missiles: 6 x Sparrow/Phoenix + 4 x Sidewinder air-to-air missiles


----------



## johnbr (Sep 12, 2013)

Manufacturer:
Messerschmitt-Bölkow-Blohm (MBB), Germany 
Max speed:
NA

Length:
Type:	technology demonstrator
Range:	NA

Span:
Description:	Lampyridae full size mock up built to measure radar Ferry range:	NA

Height:

reflection, considered to have better stealth characteristic Ceiling:	NA
then F-117, project was believed to be cancelled after Climb rate:	NA

Number built:
strong pressure from US government	Canceled:	1987

Crew:	
16 m 
(52 ft 6 in)
8 m
(26 ft 3 in)
NA

NA 

1 mock	up
1

Engine: 1 × turbofan (planned)


----------



## otftch (Sep 13, 2013)

johnbr said:


> No info on it.


 I think that one became the Grumman X-29.
Ed


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2013)

Or was a proposed off-shoot of...


----------



## otftch (Sep 13, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Or was a proposed off-shoot of...


Here's a photo from Wikipedia. Looking at the two, I'd say it was a North American prototype. Something along the lines of HYMAT. Ed
Ed


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 13, 2013)

Great posts, John.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2013)

Cool stuff guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2013)

johnbr said:


> No info on it.



Photo caption from a NASA report with a different (black white) photo of the same mock-up.

"Full scale mockup of a fighter with swept forward wings. (Photo, Rockwell International)"


----------



## johnbr (Sep 14, 2013)

Design and development response to a 1945 Army request for an advanced jet fighter, Lockheed proposed a jet powered initially by a Lockheed L-1000 axial flow turbojet, and then the General Electric J35.[2] Further design refinements included using two Westinghouse J34 engines with afterburners. After data showed that a delta planform would not be suitable, the Lockheed Model 90 was built as a mock-up in 1947 with swept wings.[3]
The final design embodied much of the experience and shared the intake and low-wing layout of the previous Lockheed F-80 Shooting Star, but with 35° sweptback wings, a sharply-pointed nose and two Westinghouse J34-WE-11 axial-flow turbojet engines, providing a total thrust of 6,200 lbf (27.6 kN),mounted side-by-side in the rear fuselage and fed by side-mounted air intakes. [4]The wings had leading-edge slats, Fowler flaps and ailerons on the trailing edge. The pressurized cockpit was fitted with an ejector seat and a bubble canopy. Proposed armament was six 20 mm (.79 in) cannons. The internal fuel was supplemented by wingtip-mounted tanks, bringing total fuel capacity to 1,665 gal (6,308 l). The use of 75ST aluminum rather than the then-standard 24ST aluminum alloy, along with heavy forgings and machined parts, resulted in an extremely well constructed and sturdy airframe. However, these innovations also resulted in an aircraft which had an empty weight more than 50 percent heavier than its competitors.[4]
The first XF-90 used J34s without afterburning, but these lacked the thrust for takeoff as rocket-assisted RATO were required for most of the first flights unless it carried a very low fuel load. The second (XF-90A) had afterburners installed which had been tested on an F-80 testbed. Even so, the aircraft remained underpowered. [4]
Testing and evaluation


The first XF-90 prototype.


The second XF-90 prototype.
The XF-90 was the first USAF jet with an afterburner and the first Lockheed jet to fly supersonic, albeit in a dive. It also incorporated an unusual vertical stabilizer that could be moved fore and aft for horizontal stabilizer adjustment. Partly because Lockheed's design proved underpowered, it placed second to McDonnell's XF-88 Voodoo which won the production contract in September 1950, before the penetration fighter project was abandoned altogether.
Upon Lockheed losing the production contract, the two prototypes were retired to other testing roles. The first aircraft (46-687) was shipped to the NACA Laboratory in Cleveland, Ohio in 1953 for structural tests. It was no longer flyable, and its extremely strong airframe was tested to destruction. The other (46-688) survived three atomic blasts at Frenchman Flat within the Nevada Test Site in 1952.
Notable appearances in media[edit source | editbeta]

The XF-90 lived on as the aircraft flown through the 1950s by the popular Blackhawks Squadron in the comics series of the same name, first published by Quality Comics and later by DC Comics. The Blackhawks flew single-engine "B" and "C" models, fictional production variants of Lockheed's XF-90.[5]
Aircraft disposition

46-0687 - tested to destruction at NACA lab in Cleveland, Ohio.[6]
46-0688 - in storage and awaiting restoration at the National Museum of the United States Air Force in Dayton, Ohio. In 2003, the heavily damaged hulk was recovered from the Nevada test site and moved there. It is currently undergoing minor restoration in one of the Museum's restoration facility hangars. Its wings have been removed, and its nose is mangled from the nuclear blasts. During the decontamination process, all the rivets had to be removed to remove radioactive sand. At present, the museum plans to display the XF-90 in its damaged, mostly unrestored condition, to demonstrate the effects of nuclear weaponry.[7]
Specifications (XF-90A)
General characteristics
Crew: One
Length: 56 ft 2 in (17.12 m)
Wingspan: 40 ft 0 in (12.20 m)
Height: 15 ft 9 in (4.80 m)
Wing area: 345 ft² (32 m²)
Empty weight: 18,050 lb (8,204 kg)
Loaded weight: 27,200 lb (12,363 kg)
Max. takeoff weight: 31,060 lb (14,118 kg)
Powerplant: 2 × Westinghouse J34-WE-15 turbojets, 4,100 lbf (18.2 kN) each
Performance
Maximum speed: 665 mph (1,064 km/h)
Range: 2,300 mi (3,680 km)
Service ceiling: 39,000 ft (11,890 m)
Rate of climb: 5,555 ft/min (28.2 m/s)
Wing loading: 79 lb/ft² (386 kg/m²)
Thrust/weight: 0.30
Armament
6 × 20 mm (.79 in) cannons
8 × 5 in (127 mm) HVAR rockets
Up to 2,000 lb (907 kg) of bombs


----------



## johnbr (Sep 14, 2013)

General characteristics
Crew: 2
Length: 89.2 ft (27.2 m)
Wingspan: 57.4 ft (17.5 m)
Height: 22.1 ft (6.7 m)
Wing area: 1,865 ft² (173.4 m²)
Empty weight: 50,907 lb (23,098 kg)
Max. takeoff weight: 102,000 lb (46,508 kg)
Powerplant: 2 × General Electric YJ93-GE-3AR afterburning turbojet
Dry thrust: 20,900 lbf (93.0 kN) each
Thrust with afterburner: 29,300 lbf (130.3 kN) each
Performance
Maximum speed: Mach 3+, 1,980 mph (1,720 kn, 3,190 km/h)
Range: 1,271 mi (1,104 nmi, 2,033 km) combat
Ferry range: 2,488 mi (2,162 nmi, 4,004 km)
Service ceiling: 80,100 ft (24,400 m)
Wing loading: 55.9 lb/ft² (183.4 kg/m²)
Thrust/weight: 0.56
Armament
Guns: 4 x 20 mm cannon
Missiles: 3 × Hughes GAR-9A air-to-air missiles in a rotary weapons bay
Bombs: 4,000 lbs

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 14, 2013)

The cockpit of the Xf-108.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow John! That is one super detailed mock-up! There must have been may broken hearts when that was cancelled. Where did you find theose pictures? As always, thanks for posting


----------



## johnbr (Sep 14, 2013)

Found it here did a little cleaning up of the photos. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.522413837803465.84202172.116332938411559&type=1


----------



## johnbr (Sep 14, 2013)

Design and development


Both prototypes taking off in formation


Testing RATO
The resulting unorthodox design, first flying on 28 October 1949, was (unusually for a combat aircraft) fitted with three engines, General Electric J47s in this case: one at the extreme tail with an intake at the base of the tailfin, and two underneath the forward fuselage in pods.[2] The innovative wings, swept at 35° and with 6° anhedral, were equipped with variable incidence, leading-edge slats, full-width flaps and spoilers instead of ailerons. The combination of variable incidence adjustment and slotted flaps allowed for a shorter takeoff run.[3] Four 954 lb (4.24 kN) thrust Rocket-Assisted Take Off (RATO) bottles with a 14-second burn duration could be fitted to the rear fuselage to improve takeoff performance. Spectacular launches were a feature of later test flights.[2]
The main landing gear consisted of dual sets of wheels in tandem in the fuselage, similar to the B-47 Stratojet, with outrigger wheels at the wingtips (originally proved on a modified B-26 Marauder named "Middle River Stump Jumper"[2]). The B-51 was a large but aerodynamically "clean" design which incorporated nearly all major systems internally.[3] The aircraft was fitted with a rotating bomb bay, a Martin trademark; bombs could also be carried externally up to a maximum load of 10,400 lb (4,700 kg), although the specified basic mission only required a 4,000 lb (1,814 kg) bombload.[4] Eight 20 mm (.79 in) cannons mounted in the nose would have been installed in production aircraft.[3]
Crew provision was for a pilot under a "fighter"-type bubble canopy and a SHORAN (short-range navigation and bombing system) operator/navigator in a compartment located lower than and to the rear of the cockpit (only a small observation window was provided).[3] Both crew members were provided with a pressurized, air-conditioned environment, equipped with upward-firing ejection seats.[3] The XB-51 was the first Martin aircraft equipped with ejection seats; the ejection seats being of their own design.[5]
Operational history

A shot of 46-685 on approach from the archives of the National Museum of the U.S. Air Force
In 1950, the United States Air Force issued a new requirement based on early Korean war experience for a night intruder/bomber to replace the A-26 Invader. The XB-51 was entered, as well as the Avro Canada CF-100 and the English Electric Canberra. The Canberra and XB-51 emerged as the favorites. The XB-51 was a highly maneuverable aircraft at low level, and substantially faster than the Canberra (its "turn-of-speed" was faster than most fighter aircraft of the era[3]). However, its load limiting factor of only 3.67 g (36 m/s2) restricted tight turns, and the XB-51's endurance was substantially poorer than the Canberra's; this latter proved to be the deciding factor. Additionally, the tandem main gear plus outriggers of the XB-51 was thought unsuitable for the requirement to fly from emergency forward airfields.
The Canberra was selected for procurement and the XB-51 program ended. Martin did not end up the loser, however, for they were selected to build the 250 Canberras ordered under the designation B-57A. Furthermore, the rotating bomb bay was incorporated in the B-57. A proposed B-57 Super-Canberra also included XB-51 features, such as swept wing and tailplane. In the end it was never built, mainly because it was a new design and would have taken too long to put in production, although it promised much better speed and performance.[2]
Flight testing for research purposes continued after program cancellation. The second prototype, 46-686, which first flew in 1950, crashed on 9 May 1952 during low-level aerobatics. The first prototype, 46-685 continued to fly, including appearing in the film Toward the Unknown as the "Gilbert XF-120" fighter.[6] The surviving prototype was en route to Eglin AFB to shoot additional footage when it crashed during takeoff following a refueling stop in El Paso, Texas, on 25 March 1956.[3]
Specifications (XB-51)l characteristics
Crew: 2
Length: 85 ft 1 in (25.9 m)
Wingspan: 53 ft 1 in (16.2 m)
Height: 17 ft 4 in (5.3 m)
Wing area: 548 ft² (50.9 m²)
Empty weight: 29,584 lb (13,419 kg)
Loaded weight: 55,923 lb (25,366 kg)
Max. takeoff weight: 62,457 lb (28,330 kg)
Powerplant: 3 × General Electric J47-GE-13 turbojets
Performance
Maximum speed: 645 mph (1,040 km/h)
Range: 1,075 mi (1,730 km)
Ferry range: 1,613 mi (2,596 km)
Service ceiling: 40,500 ft (12,300 m)
Rate of climb: 6,980 ft/min (35.5 m/s)
Wing loading: 102 lb/ft² (498 kg/m²)
Thrust/weight: 0.28
Armament
Guns: 8 × 20 mm (0.79 in) cannon with 1,280 rounds
Rockets: 8 × High Velocity Aerial Rockets (HVAR)
Bombs: 2,000 (907 kg)


----------



## johnbr (Sep 14, 2013)

General characteristics
Crew: 3
Length: 40 ft 11.5 in (12.48 m)
Wingspan: 54 ft 2 in[24] (16.51 m)
Height: 15 ft 5 in (4.70 m)
Wing area: 490.02 ft² (45.52 m²)
Empty weight: 10,545 lb (4,783 kg)
Loaded weight: 17,893 lb (8,115 kg)
Powerplant: 1 × Wright R-2600-20 radial engine, 1,900 hp (1,420 kW)
Performance
Maximum speed: 275 mph[25] (442 km/h)
Range: 1,000 mi (1,610 km)
Service ceiling: 30,100 ft (9,170 m)
Rate of climb: 2,060 ft/min (10.5 m/s)
Wing loading: 36.5 ft·lbf² (178 kg/m²)
Power/mass: 0.11 hp/lb (0.17 kW/kg)
Armament
Guns:
1 × 0.30 in (7.62 mm) nose-mounted M1919 Browning machine gun(on early models)
2 × 0.50 in (12.7 mm) wing-mounted M2 Browning machine guns
1 × 0.50 in (12.7 mm) dorsal-mounted M2 Browning machine gun
1 × 0.30 in (7.62 mm) ventral-mounted M1919 Browning machine gun
Rockets:
up to eight 3.5-Inch Forward Firing Aircraft Rockets, 5-Inch Forward Firing Aircraft Rockets or High Velocity Aerial Rockets
Bombs:
Up to 2,000 lb (907 kg) of bombs or
1 × 2,000 lb (907 kg) Mark 13 torpedo


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 22, 2013)

Great stuff. After following Glenn's(T-Bolt) Twin P-40 built and thinking it me reminded of something, I spent the last 45 minutes searching and came up with this proto-type, an XF5F-1 Grumman Skyrocket...






Surprisingly, there is a 1/48 model of this and the long-nose version.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2013)

I have GOT to start posting on this thread again!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2013)

Maybe not mockups in the truest sense of the wood but there was an effort during the war to fool opposing air forces with dummy planes and airfields. Some were very elaborate. Most pics from this site...

Wood For Wood > Vintage Wings of Canada

.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2013)

Good stuff Chris.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2013)

The future of army aviation?
By Craig Hoyle on 19 October, 2013 in Defense With an 'S' 
Bell has released this image of a full-scale mock-up of its V-280 Valor tiltrotor, which will be on display at the AUSA show in Washington DC next week. We can expect the company to say a bit more about its offering there, although it has already confirmed that GE Aviation is to supply the proposed transport’s engines.

Bell and its partner Lockheed Martin reckon something like the Valor could be in with a shout of succeeding the US Army’s versatile Sikorsky UH-60 Black Hawk. They’ll be flying a demonstrator in 2017 as part of the service’s Joint Multi-Role process, along with rivals AVX, Boeing/Sikorsky and Karem; an activity which is sure to not disappoint on the cool scale.


----------



## Waynos (Oct 23, 2013)

johnbr said:


> No info on it.




This was a Rockwell design for an FSW light fighter to replace the F-5. I remember it was covered in a Flight article entitled "Forward Sweep - Rockwell's New Broom" sometime around 1979.

Also the BAe P.110 and P.103 in Johns earlier posts are transposed, the P.103 was the STOVL fighter with prodded tilting engines

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2013)

Interesting stuff guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2013)

Sea Wolf mockup


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 27, 2013)

Man, that is a flying greenhouse.


----------



## imalko (Oct 27, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Maybe not mockups in the truest sense of the wood but there was an effort during the war to fool opposing air forces with dummy planes and airfields. Some were very elaborate. Most pics from this site...


 
Something similar was successfully done during the NATO bombing of Yugoslavia in 1999. MiG-29 mockups were made and placed around Batajnica airfield. Out of 7 mockups made during 78 days war six were destroyed by NATO bombs and one remains to this day (bottom picture). It is generally believed here that this helped to save five our MiG-29s which survived the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## imalko (Oct 27, 2013)

Two more pictures of MiG-29 mockup destroyed at Batajnica in 1999...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2013)

Hahahaha! An awesome addition to the thread. Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, that is a flying greenhouse.



Yeah, and like the Hellcat it didn't change much when it went into limited production.


----------



## imalko (Oct 27, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Hahahaha! An awesome addition to the thread. Thanks!



Your welcome, but don't understand what's funny about that?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2013)

That with all their sofisticated sensors NATO still bombed wood and "paper" decoys. Is that not funny?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2013)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 30, 2013)

Douglas XB-42 Mixmaster - First flight, '44, cancelled, '48. 2 were built.






Geo


----------



## Njaco (Oct 30, 2013)

What the........?


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 1, 2013)

Njaco said:


> What the........?


The Douglas XB-42 Mixmaster was an experimental bomber aircraft, designed for a high top speed. The unconventional approach was to mount the two engines within the fuselage driving a pair of contra-rotating propellers mounted at the tail, leaving the wing and fuselage clean and free of drag-inducing protrusions.

Two prototype aircraft were built, but the end of World War II changed priorities and the advent of the jet engine gave an alternative way toward achieving high speed.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 1, 2013)

The jet version....XB-43






Geo


----------



## J dog (Nov 1, 2013)

man looks like someone was trying hard! cool pics thanks for the post.


----------



## proton45 (Nov 1, 2013)

Cool stuff...thanks


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 23, 2014)

HCH (Model 86) - USN VERTREP (vertical replenishment) 2pCH, ship-to-ship and -shore crane planned for two 3750hp Allison XT56-A-2 turboshafts. Project cancelled 1/18/59 at mock-up stage, but 3 s/ns as XHCH-1 [138654/138656] were assigned.






All pictures and text from aerofiles.com

HRH - USN heavy assault, turboprop-driven helicopter project; project cancelled after mock-up stage, but s/ns [133736/133738] assigned.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2014)

That last one looks really cool!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 23, 2014)

That's what I thought!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 23, 2014)

> The Douglas XB-42 Mixmaster was an experimental bomber aircraft, designed for a high top speed. The unconventional approach was to mount the two engines within the fuselage driving a pair of contra-rotating propellers mounted at the tail, leaving the wing and fuselage clean and free of drag-inducing protrusions.



What was real remarkable about it was what it could achieve. It could carry up to 8,000lbs of bombs internally. It was as fast as the Mosquito B.XVI but carried twice its bombload over the same distances and it had four .50s in two remotely operated turrets - and this was with Allison V-1710s. The XB-43 jet variant was the first US built jet bomber (not the B-45 Tornado as is often stated). Unique and significant aircraft often overlooked.


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2014)

Good stuff!


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2014)

Hope this fits for the thread...

A P-40 decoy.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2014)

Works for me. Where is it from? Any idea?


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2014)

I think its 1939 Hawaii


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 31, 2014)

Cool. I would have thought Philippines.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2014)

KELLET XR-10


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2014)

That's one I have never seen.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2014)

Some more different mock-ups.
.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## swampyankee (Nov 8, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Messerschmitt Me 329
> 
> View attachment 240641
> 
> Hard to believe they were even considering a plane like this in '44/'45, don't you think?



No. Take a look at the B-35, P-56, or even earlier: there were several tail-less aircraft built before 1920. Jack Northrop probably did more to demonstrate practical tail-less aircraft, but the idea existed before he was really active in aviation.

I have gotten to wonder around a mock-up, in this case the BAe.146 (in Hatfield -- a beautiful, surprisingly clean facility). I was one of the Lycoming engineers who got to visit the UK, specifically when BAe was doing the CAA-mandated cruise-condition icing tests, which were at the NGTE. At the same time, also at Pyestock, Rolls was doing some studies on one of the intershaft bearings on the RB.211. Fun was had by all.


----------



## stona (Nov 8, 2014)

Many of those earliest tail less aircraft were built by Westland Aircraft who went on to build such marvels as the Lysander 
Cheers
Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2014)

Not that they were considering a tail - less airplane per say, but that they were considering anything that that couldn't be fielded with the absolute minimum of testing that late in the war. Despite the speeches it must have been clear to many that the war was coming to an end. ..and they were losing.


----------



## swampyankee (Nov 8, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Not that they were considering a tail - less airplane per say, but that they were considering anything that that couldn't be fielded with the absolute minimum of testing that late in the war. Despite the speeches it must have been clear to many that the war was coming to an end. ..and they were losing.



They were in the process of having the tar beaten out of them. "Desperation" was the watchword.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2014)

"Self Delusion" was the actual situation


----------



## stona (Nov 9, 2014)

A tail less aeroplane and a delta wing (with or without a vertical fin) are not the same thing at all. In this context those early tail less aeroplanes are a red herring.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2014)

Interesting stuff guys!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 1, 2015)

XB-52 prop mockup. 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3F78ld-Lus_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 1, 2015)

That is so cool! Thanks for posting!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2015)

Wow, that one I have never heard of!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 9, 2015)

Full scale mock-up "on a stick" circa 2000. Intended to be a six place kitplane from Fremont(?) California, it was expected to have a top speed of 434 mph on a 800 hp "TGV 750" engine. I have serious doubts if it ever flew and if any kits were sold. Anyone know more?

The name given was the *Star Aviation AvStar*.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 9, 2015)

Some interesting "Dummy" aircraft on the previous pages. Here's another...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2015)

Wow! That is one overly realistic decoy!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 12, 2015)

Mock-up of the Australian CAC CA-31 delta jet project of 1964...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 12, 2015)

Sweet! Thanks for posting!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 12, 2015)

There was the Ho.IX (Ho229) 1:1 mockup built for testing, a few years ago


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## GregP (Jan 6, 2016)

This is a pretty interesting series of pics. Thank you to all who posted!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeah! I love mockups. What was originally planned, what once was and what will never be... Would have made a nice museum of design.


----------



## pbehn (Jan 7, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yeah! I love mockups. What was originally planned, what once was and what will never be... Would have made a nice museum of design.



I think the Ho229 was used in a programme comparing its stealth qualities to the latest US stealth aircraft.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 7, 2016)

They built the Ho.IX replica to address several questions. Northrup-Grumman built it using data from original design and from lengthy investigation of the actual Ho.IX stored at the Smithsonian.

So unlike many replica aircraft on display in museums (He178, He162, Me163, etc.), this particular reproduction was built as close to an actual operating Horton as possible.

It's currently on display at the San Diego Air and Space Museum.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 8, 2016)

CAC CA31
Operational Trainer – Full size mockup (on display) in the back of the Australian National Aviation Museum, at Moorabbin Airport near Melbourne, Australia. The mock-up is disassembled and against one wall (easily missed).

In March 1964, with the Mirage fighter being delivered to the RAAF, the Melbourne based Commonwealth Aircraft Corporation presented its idea for a locally designed and manufactured, advanced supersonic aircraft designed to meet both flying and weapons training needs.

The basis of the project was that there was no type with this dual capability available anywhere in the world. In the 1960s, it was also seen that there was a huge gap between flying jet trainers and modern high speed fighters. This difference involved more than just speed, the flying characteristics of supersonic delta wing fighters were quite different to the subsonic trainers then available.

The original design featured a double delta wing powered by a single GE – J85 engine (~3,000 lbst/~4,300 lbst AB), the design was advanced to the stage of constructing this full size mockup, and then revised to incorporate the Rolls Royce RB172 Adour engine.

The aircraft was to feature Martin Baker ejection seats and be capable of carrying a load of 1815 kg on four wing and two fuselage hardpoints.

The RAAF jet trainer requirement was eventually fulfilled in 1967 by Macchi Trainers licence built by CAC, and a number of 2 seat Mirages built by GAF in Melbourne, resulting in the CA-31 project being canceled, effectively ending CAC’s indigenous designs.

Engine: Rolls Royce RB172 Adour jet (4,600 lbst dry, 6,900 lbst reheat)
Length: 37 feet 8.5 inches (11.5 m)
Span: 21 feet 0 inches (6.4 m)
Height: 10 feet 9.5 inches (3.30 m)
Weight: 6,080 pounds (empty) (2,758 kg); ~8,500 max (3,864 kg) (trainer version)
Speed: 1.5 Mach
Range: 1,050 miles (1,750 km)


----------



## johnbr (Jan 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 9, 2016)

Two great posts! Thanks!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2016)

What is the aircraft in #158?


----------



## rochie (Jan 11, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> What is the aircraft in #158?



That be the Bristol Brabazon my friend.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 11, 2016)

Looked big and off to Google what the hell a Brabazon is.



Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2016)

rochie said:


> That be the Bristol Brabazon my friend.



Thanks!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2016)

never heard of that!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 15, 2016)

The two-engine aircraft was a strut-braced high-wing monoplane with two tail-booms and a narrow fuselage pod carried by struts under the centre-section, and was designed to operate in areas featuring rough terrain, and boasted two rigidly mounted forward-facing machine guns. The former development director Erich Bachem described the Fi 168 as a flying "tank destroyer".
The project was discontinued at the direction of the RLM in September 1939.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 15, 2016)

Cool AND weird


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2016)

I this might be of interest here.

About a year ago, a local estate auction came up and as I was browsing the items, it became obvious the owner had been USN.

And then I saw this:
























This is the USN's consideration for a nuclear powered aircraft and was to be based on the Saunders-Roe Princess Flying Boat - which is why it's refrred to as the NP Princess (NP meaning Nuclear Powered).

The project never came to anything, but I never knew any desk models were ever produced.

Not sure who won the auction for this treasure, but it wasn't me


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2016)

WOW! What might have been huh? If just to save one of those magnificent sea birds... I wonder if it was a TOPPER model. Did you happen to see who made the model?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 18, 2016)

I was gonna say, Dave, that looks like a Saro princess...

Saro 500 Ton Flying Boat:






Saro Duchess jet powered flying boat:

https://sites.google.com/site/edgeofweb/Home/duchess/duchess 3 view.jpg

and here on the Flying Boat Forum:

The Flying Boat Forum from www.seawings.co.uk • View topic - Saro Duchess


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> WOW! What might have been huh? If just to save one of those magnificent sea birds... I wonder if it was a TOPPER model. Did you happen to see who made the model?


No Jim, unfortunately I wasn't able to get any more details on this gem other than what we see here in the photos.

Someone scored an awesome piece of history, though.



nuuumannn said:


> I was gonna say, Dave, that looks like a Saro princess...
> 
> Saro 500 Ton Flying Boat:
> 
> ...



I will be honest and say I had never heard of the USN's proposal but aparently, they were serious enough to send some personnel to the storage area and inspect the three Princesses that were being stored.

It seems that the USAF's nuclear bomber project (WS-125/B-72) gets what little spotlight there is (which doesn't seem to be much) and like I mentioned a moment ago, I had no idea the USN ever considered such a project until I came across this NP Princess desk display.

Of course, I had to go look it up after this discovery and there really isn't a great deal of information about it.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 18, 2016)

Here's another one that was a mock up on an existing airframe; this was the prototype Mosquito after the idea of a turret was put forward to night fighter specification F.18/40, released in October 1940, but amended to include the turret in December that year. The turret was a simple fairing with removable 'guns' that were inserted within the holes visible to determine the impact of drag on the airframe with the turret rotated. The 'guns' could only be moved between holes on the ground.






When the prototype, which still exists in Britain, was undergoing overhaul they discovered the mountings for this mock up turret and the fittings were left in place since this was a little known aspect of the type's career. Contrary to what I wrote before, the Mosquito prototype never flew with an actual turret fitted, just this mock-up.

The previous caption I wrote here was incorrect. This aircraft below is likely to be the fourth prototype W4053, which was fitted with an actual Bristol B.11 turret and flew as fitted from Salisbury Hall, where it was built. During trials it was found that the turret would not rotate with the full force of the slipstream acting on the guns to either side - its hydraulic motor was not strong enough to overcome the force of the slipstream. Two Mosquitoes were fitted with the Bristol turret and both of them had it subsequently removed and they became the prototypes of the T.III trainer variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2016)

Boeing 908 F-16 LWF

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2016)

First time I've heard of that one, very cool!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2016)

New to me too, turret on the Mossie....No way....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2016)

Ki-49 Helen Mockup from Shinpachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 28, 2016)

Good one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## johnbr (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 17, 2016)

Never saw that one before. Nice!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 17, 2016)

Not so much about mock-ups but this looks like a spiffy book...


Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 17, 2016)

Might be worth a look my friend.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 17, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> turret on the Mossie....No way....



Yep, Wayne, you might be surprised to learn that the only way the Mossie was accepted for development was that a rear tail turret was to be fitted to it. There are drawings somewhere, but I can't find any right now. AVMs Tedder and Sholto Douglas agreed in November 1939 that it would only be effective if it had a rear facing gun turret for defence. DH did investigate the idea and crunched numbers and on 12 November two prototypes were ordered by Tedder with a four gun turret. It was at a meeting on 22 November that Freeman raised objections to the turret and it was eventually dropped and a production order for an unarmed photo recon aircraft was eventually agreed based on the unarmed proposal, although it still wasn't a bomber yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh man! The Airacuda! One of my all time favorites! I will never understand how it got into production, especially in the 1930's!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 18, 2016)

Geo,

I looked at some reviews on Amazon and the books seem a little "light". Do you have the Jones books on US Bombers, US Fighters or US Naval Fighters? Those three books are, in a word, AWESOME and can be found on the used book market for peanuts. Trust Jimbo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 18, 2016)

Cool! Bell Airacuda! One of my favs. Can't believe she actually got built, especially in the 1930's.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice stuff...


----------



## johnbr (Feb 20, 2016)

LTV XC-142
Aircraft model
The Ling-Temco-Vought XC-142 is a tiltwing experimental aircraft designed to investigate the operational suitability of vertical/short takeoff and landing transports. Wikipedia
Top speed: 400 mph
Range: 820.2 mi
Weight: 22,640 lbs
Cruise speed: 235 mph
Wingspan: 68′ 0″
Engine type: General Electric T64
First flight: September 29, 1964


----------



## johnbr (Feb 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 20, 2016)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 337461


Many years ago I was given a flight and maintenance manual for this aircraft - years later sold them on E Bay - $$$$$$$


----------



## johnbr (Feb 21, 2016)

Aichi M6a Seiran 
Max sp-256kt at 5'200m[295mph at 17'060ft]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2016)

Great stuff guys. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2016)

weird and wonderful!


----------



## johnbr (Feb 22, 2016)

B-58 mo









ck-up


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 22, 2016)

Brilliant! A lost art really.


----------



## johnbr (Feb 23, 2016)

Lockheed XPB-3/XFM-2 (precursor to P-38) or


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2016)

Wha?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2016)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 1, 2016)

B-1 "mockup" from the 1980's. This picture may mark the beginning of the end for mock-ups. As computers became more capable, the need for a physical manifestation of an aircraft to be became less and less. The golden age of mockups was coming to an end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice one!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Graeme (Mar 15, 2016)

Tupolev Tu-91 nose mounted on Tu-4...


----------



## Graeme (Mar 15, 2016)

Mock-up(?) of PZL TS.16 Grot...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 16, 2016)

AWESOME!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 16, 2016)

Now that's a new one, nice!


----------



## johnbr (May 16, 2016)

Lockheed xfv 1


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (May 16, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (May 16, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2016)

#214 = Dyna-Soar for Dynamic Soaring, which ended up being cancelled an thus became Dinosaur.


----------



## fubar57 (May 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 18, 2016)

Full-scale mock-up of Concorde.
The girls are real...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 18, 2016)

Graeme said:


> Full-scale mock-up of Concorde.
> The girls are real...


Are those the Stewardesses from the various Airlines waiting for delivery?


----------



## Graeme (May 18, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Are those the Stewardesses from the various Airlines waiting for delivery?



I believe so Dave. But as you know, many of the airlines pulled out in the end.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 18, 2016)

Graeme said:


> I believe so Dave. But as you know, many of the airlines pulled out in the end.


true that, but at the start, there was great anticipation and everyone was on board.

Those Gals look like they're sporting outfits from quite a few major airlines of the day, including Pan Am


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2016)

Cool stuff...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2016)

That is. There are 2 passenger aircraft I would have loved to have flown, the Concord and the 747.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 22, 2016)

> Those Gals look like they're sporting outfits from quite a few major airlines of the day, including Pan Am



Yup, Pan Am, Qantas, TWA, there were a few of the major players that were interested at one stage. I remember receiving a toy Concorde as a kid and it was in Pan Am colours. In the end, apart from British Airways and Air France, Braniff International and Singapore Airlines were the only other airlines to have their liveries applied on actual Concordes.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 13, 2016)

Mock-up (minus the rotors) of the Kellet KH-2A...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 13, 2016)

Not a mock-up, but I thought it an interesting project nevertheless - a 1957 design for a nuclear powered aircraft. I particularly like the Cutlass looking "getaway jet" - just in case things start to get overheated...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2016)

now that' is Interesting


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2016)

It is. How the heck do you convert nuclear power into jet power?


----------



## tyrodtom (Jun 13, 2016)

A nuclear reactor produces heat, you use a heat exchanger to transfer that heat to the air.
Hot air expands. That all a conventional jet does, sprays burning fuel into the air to heat it and make it expand.

I wonder how safe the crew would have felt being behind the reactor ?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2016)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2016)

Nice one. Van't see any load carrying area though - bit of a big thing just to fly around with a 'crew craft' on the back.


----------



## Elmas (Jul 9, 2016)

RE 2005

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2016)

still a bit of mocking up to do...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 11, 2016)

Not a mock-up of an aircraft but a wooden mock-up of the Droopsnoot version attached to a P-38H. The mock-up was used to mold the Plexiglas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 11, 2016)

Graeme said:


> Not a mock-up, but I thought it an interesting project nevertheless - a 1957 design for a nuclear powered aircraft. I particularly like the Cutlass looking "getaway jet" - just in case things start to get overheated...
> 
> View attachment 346142



Doesn't this belong in the Thunderbirds thread? FAB!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 11, 2016)

BAC/Dassault AFVG...

AFVG - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 12, 2016)

That's a handsome looking plane


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2016)

Not bad at all...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 13, 2016)

Graeme said:


> BAC/Dassault AFVG...
> 
> AFVG - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> View attachment 348079



That's what happens when a Mirage 2000 gets too friendly with a Tornado GR4 (ok...the timelines are off but you get the drift).


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2016)

The FK.55 mockup had a 29.5 ft (9.0 m) wingspan and was 27.6 ft (8.4 m) long. The complete aircraft was forecasted to weigh 2,425 lb (1,100 kg) empty and 3,638 lb (1,650 kg) loaded. Estimated performance for the FK.55 included a top speed of 323 mph (520 km/h) at 13,123 ft (4,000 m) and a cruising speed of 280 mph (450 km/h) at the same altitude. The aircraft had an initial rate of climb of 2,983 fpm (15.2 m/s), a service ceiling of 31,496 ft (9,600 m), and a range of 559 mi (900 km).


----------



## wuzak (Jul 29, 2016)

nuuumannn said:


> Here's another one that was a mock up on an existing airframe; this was the prototype Mosquito after the idea of a turret was put forward to night fighter specification F.18/40, released in October 1940, but amended to include the turret in December that year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The second picture is the Turret Fighter prototype - I think W4053 or W4054. Will have to check when I get home.

The Turret Fighter did fly, but it one major drawback - the turret motor wasn't powerful enough.

On one occasion John de Havilland was in the turret with brother Geoffrey at the controls and another engineer in the navigator's seat. John was operating the turret when he found that he could rotate the turret so that the guns faced forward. Which would have been a problem had he needed to bail out, since the exit door was in that direction.

Some factory workers may have gone for joy rides in the aircraft, sneaking aboard the aircraft and hiding in the turret.

W4050 lost about 20mph in all out level speed with the turret mock up in place.

Bomber variants were never to get turrets, but fixed rearward firing "scare" guns were considered.


----------



## wuzak (Jul 29, 2016)

From Ian Thirsk, _de Havilland Mosquito , An Illustrated History, Volume 2_:

_W4053, the Turret Fighter prototype...was constructed at Salisbury Hall bewteen May and September 1941., and equipped with a four-machine-gun Bristol turret located behind teh cockpit. This was in accordance with Air Ministry instructions to complete two of the initial batch of fighters with gun turrets, the armament of the latter replacing the nose-machine guns. W4053 made its maiden flight (in teh hands of Geoffrey de Havilland Junior) from Salisbury Hall on Sunday 14 September 1941, losing part of its turret on the way to Hatfield.

Ted Lovatt (the chargehand responsible for the installation of hydraulic and pneumatic systems in the Salisbury Hall-built prototypes) once flew in W40153 with Geoffrey de Havilland Junior while John de Havilland rode in the turret. Ted Recalls: "John went in the turret but we didn't have intercom so if we wanted to talk to John I had to turn round and try to make out what he was talking about. So off we went, got up to a resonable speed, then John tried out the turret. All the way round the back of him everything worked beautifully, but when he tried to the turret forwards over the top of the cockpit - which was the rest position for the guns and, incidentally, the only position in which you could get in and out, the thing just stalled on him because of the force of the slipstream. We had two more flights like that, then it was banned - nobody was allowed to fly in it. On one occasion, as the machine was taxying out I saw a head pop up inside the turret. We managed to get Geoffrey and stop it and it was a bloke trying to get a flight without anyone knowing he was there...."_


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 3, 2016)

wuzak said:


> The second picture is the Turret Fighter prototype - I think W4053 or W4054. Will have to check when I get home.



Interesting confirmation, thanks Wuzak.



wuzak said:


> From Ian Thirsk



Really nice guy; used to work with Ian.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 9, 2016)

I thought we had an Ugly Aircraft thread but I can't find the dang thing. Anyhoooo a one off. A carrier aircraft no less. I present the 
*Miles M.35 Libellula*!!!!!!






Wiki info here...
Miles M.35 Libellula - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
More weird and wonderful aircraft here, some familiar, some not. It's all in Japanese so break of the translator...
異形の航空機 第２次世界大戦前・戦中編 写真特集：時事ドットコム


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2016)

The $5 billion mockup...the stillborn A-12 Avenger II


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2016)

Not sure about this one. F-14 competitor?


----------



## Graeme (Aug 10, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Not sure about this one. F-14 competitor?



Tis the Vought V-507...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 10, 2016)

Ah! Nice looking bird!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2016)

Gloster F.153D mockup thin wing Javelin with two Olympus engines 1956
View attachment 351214

Reactions: Old Old:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 26, 2016)

Graeme said:


> Tis the Vought V-507...
> 
> View attachment 350102



This is another aircraft that looks like the offspring of 2 other types. One imagines this would be the result of an amorous liaison between an F-14 and a Mirage III.


----------



## Graeme (Sep 17, 2016)

Wooden mock-up of the Boeing 707 main undercart...


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Graeme (Sep 18, 2016)

Mock-up of the YS-11...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Sep 18, 2016)

Super Frelon...


----------



## Graeme (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 6, 2016)

Dash-8 aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 6, 2016)

Forums / USAAF / USN Library / Bell YFM-1 Airacuda - Axis and Allies Paintworks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 6, 2016)

Keep it up boys


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 6, 2016)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 354281



The mock-up isn't very good. The wing's got a 90 degree bend in it!


Yep...coat time again!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2016)

Model 36C Voodoo mock-up, inspected in August 1946. The "Vee" tail design saved precious weight, critical to the range and altitude performance of a long-range fighter. However, subsequent wind tunnel testing revealed possible interference effects at transonic speed. A conventional tail was chosen instead and would be built as the definitive XF-88 Voodoo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2016)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2016)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Graeme (Oct 21, 2016)

The XCH-62 above - is that a mock-up or the incomplete prototype?

_The incomplete XCH-62 prototype (73-22012) was stored at US Army Aviation Museum at Fort Rucker, Alabama. It was to be pulled out of storage in the mid-1980s when the Army, the US National Aeronautics & Space Administration (NASA), and the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) collaborated on a scheme to finish the XCH-62 for experimental flights. However, Congress declined funding, and the craft remained incomplete.[1]_


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 21, 2016)

It was also broken up quite recently IIRC


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2016)

Not sure if this was posted already or not...Northrop N-102 Fang

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2016)

Skoda - Kuba V-5 mockup


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)

Ju-288 mockup 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlkTqBEUPIM_


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)

ju-288 mockup


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 5, 2016)

Messerschmitt Me 329

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)

Love that plane I would love to see a cutaway of it some day.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 5, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Messerschmitt Me 329
> View attachment 356491


I'd be really interested to know what aircraft that is seen in the lower-left background...
(third photo in the post)


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 9, 2016)

Great shots


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 9, 2016)

Here is the Pa22 - developed by French Aircraft engineer Roland Payen, it was captured in 1940 by the Germans when they invaded France, eventually being flown in 1942. It was destroyed during an Allied air raid on the Juvisy railyards (the Payen Aircraft factory was nearby) in 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 10, 2016)

That........thing flew? It looks so wrong


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 10, 2016)

"Anyone can tell he's not a proper Vicker...his hair's too long."

That's not a mockup.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 10, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> "Anyone can tell he's not a proper Vicker...his hair's too long."
> 
> That's not a mockup.


It was built in 1935 and wind tunnel tested extensively by Payen and by the Luftwaffe. Payen also made a great deal of modifications to the aircraft along the way.

It wasn't until 1942 that it was actually flown by some brave soul - once.

So in a way, this is a mockup that made it into the air!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 10, 2016)

Here's the Fw190 mockup used for windtunnel tests. Note the cowling configured for the BMW139 and the MG ports at the wingroot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 10, 2016)

A full-scale mockup of the Focke Wulf Project VII "Flitzer" jet fighter.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 10, 2016)

Great pics


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 11, 2016)

Here's an interesting concept, the Fiesler Fi333.

The concept was to have a transport that would be able to carry interchangeable pods (sound familiar, Thunderbird fans?) and was tried years later by other aircraft manufacturers.

The concept never got past the scale model proposal stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 11, 2016)

Scale model for wind tunnel testing the Ta400 design.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2016)

NICE!


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice Dave, never heard of that one. Here's a short video to go with it.


_View: https://youtu.be/I1kzsxIRCME_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 13, 2016)

Cool vid, Geo...that Ta400 actually looked like they were onto something, but like most things Luftwaffe, took too long, was too little and much too late...

Speaking of which, here's a wind tunnel model of Lippische's P12 fighter concept.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 13, 2016)

Nice pics


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 15, 2016)

Xp-67 mockup


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 16, 2016)

Great one John!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 17, 2016)

Here's an interesting one...the Bell Model 16.

Originally designed as a twin-boom pusher with the designation XP-52, the model 16 was intended to have a contra-rotating propellor in a pusher configuration driven by a Continental XIV-1430-5 inverted V-12. It was to have two 20mm cannon in the nose and six .50 MG (3 in each boom leading edge).
With the delays in the V-12 engine, Bell's engineers turned to the P&W R-2800-23 engine and started a modified project based on the XP-52, designated the XP-59. So the XP-52 was cancelled on 3 November 1941 and the Model 16 project continued on as the XP-59. Two prototypes were ordered, but the project was cancelled before they were built. The XP-59 designation was eventually given to the P-59 jet project.

Shown is the Model 16 (XP-59) mockup at Bell's facility:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 20, 2016)

Miles m-52 Boeing xb-52


----------



## johnbr (Nov 20, 2016)

XF8B-1 Mockup with Folding

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 20, 2016)

XTBU-1-Mockup-Torpedo-Bomber-Front-View-Wing-Folded


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 20, 2016)

Voughtworks


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 20, 2016)

A-7 mock up


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 20, 2016)

al-216b-prudden


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 20, 2016)

B-1a


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 20, 2016)

Xb-35 mockup


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 20, 2016)

North American Aviation F-100B Mock-up

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 21, 2016)

R




Ryan XF2R Dark Shark

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 21, 2016)

F-32


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 22, 2016)

F-32?


----------



## johnbr (Nov 22, 2016)

It is said to be the mockup of the production model.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 22, 2016)

In 1952, the USAF issued requirements that became known as Weapon System 302A, calling for a supersonic intermediate-range strategic bomber. North American, Douglas, and Martin all submitted proposals, with Martin’s Model 316 winning the design competition in 1956. Contracted as the XB-68, the bomber was expected to reach operational service by the early ‘60s. The XB-68 was unusually small given the requirements, coming in at a max takeoff weight of just over 100,000lb. It was of primarily steel construction, and was vaguely reminiscent of the F-104, with stubby trapezoidal wings and a T-tail. Power was to come from two J75 turbojets, and a crew of two was to be placed in a tandem cockpit. Plans called for a top speed of Mach 2 and an operational radius of 1,250 miles with a 3,700lb nuclear payload. Unfortunately, the project rapidly ran into issues with the inertial guidance bombing and navigation system, delaying the planned introduction of the bomber. Meanwhile, the Air Force was hit with major budget cuts, and in 1957, the bomber contract was cancelled.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 22, 2016)

Engine mockup for the recon he-219 with ju-222 engines


----------



## johnbr (Nov 22, 2016)

Grumman Model 303E Full Scale Mockup


----------



## johnbr (Nov 22, 2016)

In spite of the fact that Nash-Kelvinator never built the proposed flying boat in production, it did spend a lot of time and money on this wooden mock-up at its Milwaukee plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 23, 2016)

Flying-boat above is essentially the Sikorsky VS-44 and Nash-Kelvinator were going to build it under license. According to Wiki...
_*
A proposed licensed version of the VS-44 to be built by Nash-Kelvinator, the JRK-1, was cancelled due to the availability of the impressed JR2S aircraft.[6]*_


----------



## Graeme (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2016)

Cool shots...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)

Voodoo mock-up Mock-up of the McDonnell Model 36W, the F-88K, soon to be recast as the F-101A.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)

Mock-up of XF-108 Rapier nose


----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)

Boeing sst mock-up

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)

Lockheed CL-760 mock-up 1964


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)

Grumman Fast Twins Part 1 – The XF5F “Skyrocket”


----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)

Warbird Information Exchange • View topic - Grumman, the people that made the planes 12 SEPT 2010


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)

F-14 mock-up


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)

Republic






T-46


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)

*GRUMMAN XF2F-1 1933



*


----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)

XP-47a


----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)

Grumman tbf-1


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)

A3d mockup.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2016)

Lots of interesting designs


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2016)

Bell XF-17 mockup


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Graeme (Nov 24, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Bell XF-17 mockup
> ]



Hi Dave. XF-17 or XF-109? Or was there any official designation for the D-188?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2016)

Graeme, my apologies, that is the Bell D188a VTOL project.

Don't ask me why I posted XF-17...

The XF-109 *technically* belonged to a variant of Convair's XF-106 project and it was assumed that if the D188 project were accepted, that would be it's assignment. However, the USN assignment of XF3L-1 would have been the D188's number if accepted by the Navy.

The XF-17 was a Lockheed solid fuel rocket project (really cool looking in it's own right, however)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2016)

General Dynamics Lunar Excursion Module



General Dynamics Lunar Excursion Module

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 24, 2016)

Very cool


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2016)

NAA mock-up of B-25 adjustable ground strafer

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2016)

Quarter scale mahogany model of the NA-73X at Caltech's wind tunnel, Pasadena, California - 28 June 1940.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 27, 2016)

johnbr said:


> A3d mockup.
> View attachment 358337



Do you have any better pictures of this John?


----------



## Graeme (Nov 28, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> The XF-17 was a Lockheed solid fuel rocket project (really cool looking in it's own right, however)



Thanks Dave! 
Interesting - I was only thinking Northrop. Got a link to the Lockheed project?
Cheers.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 28, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> I'd be really interested to know what aircraft that is seen in the lower-left background...
> (third photo in the post)



Still looking at this one Dave. A Glider of sorts??
I've sent the pic to a smarter man than me - I'll let you know.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 28, 2016)

Doubting my eyesight now. Is that a high wing or some sort of lectern with engineering drawings on it??


----------



## Graeme (Nov 28, 2016)

Maybe??...

Messerschmitt Me P.1090 Modular Plane Luft '46 entry
_*
"Messerschmitt built a wooden mockup with modular sections that could be swapped out to prove his concept"*_


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm not real sure, Graeme...

What's throwing me, is what looks almost like a turboprop exhaust there in tje lower quarter of the nose.

I know they didn't have turboprops back then...but that's what it looks like


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2016)

Great drawing either way amigo!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2016)

Are you sure that's even an Me-329? The canopy looks like it reaches the nose. The "lectern" looks like it's a panel for the open space on the bottom of the aircraft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2016)

They have Grumman's version of the moon car at the Cradle of Aviation Museum. When I get back over there I will get some pictures of it. Sadly it is used as decoration at the snack bar.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 29, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Do you have any better pictures of this John?


No that all I could find sorry.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 30, 2016)

Northrop N-102 Fang -


----------



## johnbr (Nov 30, 2016)

X-15 mock-up with test pilot Milt Thompson


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 1, 2016)

Douglas Skypirate mockup (with turret)






Douglas F4D Skyray approach mockup eval.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2016)

NICE!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2016)

Interesting shots!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 2, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> Are you sure that's even an Me-329? The canopy looks like it reaches the nose. The "lectern" looks like it's a panel for the open space on the bottom of the aircraft.



Hi VB. The mock-up to the right is definitely the Me-329, but what we're after is to the left, below the Me-329 wing. I was thinking another Messerschmitt project - the P.1090...

??


----------



## Graeme (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Graeme (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 2, 2016)

F7U-3P mockup.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 2, 2016)

Myasishchev M-52 mock-up


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 5, 2016)

June 27, 1966: Three technicians walk on the left delta wing of a full-scale mockup of Lockheed supersonic transport that stretches 273 feet from nose to tail.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2016)

Graeme, I was digging around a little and came up with a few observations about that odd aircraft seen with the Me329.

First of all, what you proposed as being perhaps a lectern may be, in fact, part of the supporting structures for the Me329's wings. The entire mockup was held in place by quite a few poles and this may have given that impression.

The other thing of note, is the aircraft I was wondering about **may** be the Me265 which was being developed at the time the Me329 was being developed.

The Me265 was smaller although similar in configuration and both were being developed at Messerschmitt's facility in Oberammergau.

What do you think...is this on the right track?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice bit of detective work Dave. 
But I'm no expert in the field and someone who I thought would recognise this - has drawn a blank.
Frustrating to see so many photos of the Me-329 mock-up on the net - that don't capture this one from a different angle.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 6, 2016)

Graeme said:


> View attachment 359261



Ok I follow you now!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 8, 2016)

design of the Ju 87 dive bomber project

*Crew:* 2 men
*Length:* 11.80 m
*Wingspan:* 18.06 m
*Wing area:* m²
*Height:* 3.90 m
*Empty:* 
*Loaded:* 
*Engine:* 1 × Junkers Jumo 213A 12 cylinder supercharged liquid cooled inverted Vee piston engine producing up to 1,776 hp
*Maximum speed:* 400 km/h
*Range:* 
*Service ceiling:* 
*Armament:* 
2 × 20 mm MG 151/20 machine guns in wings
1 × 13 mm MG 131 machine gun in dorsal turret 
1 × 20 mm MG 151/20 machine gun in dorsal turret 
4 × 50 kg bombs on external wing racks


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 359560
> 
> 
> June 27, 1966: Three technicians walk on the left delta wing of a full-scale mockup of Lockheed supersonic transport that stretches 273 feet from nose to tail.



Dang!!! That is impressive


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2016)

And they were the loser


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2016)

Good stuff guys! Love the Lockheed Supersonic Transport shot.


----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2016)

me-261 mockup cockpit


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 14, 2017)

Possibly featured here before - but full-size mock-up of the Dornier Do X.
That's a lotta firewood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2017)

Such a beautiful plane though. I would kill to fly on one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2017)

WOW!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2017)

yeah...WOW is good....


----------



## Graeme (Feb 15, 2017)

Mock-up of Dassault Mirage FO.

"O" for 'Ostralia'


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2017)

Clean looking


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2017)

Good one!


----------



## Graeme (Jun 13, 2017)

Looks like a Dr Evil device with a "frickin laser" at the front.
But it's just an early engineering mock-up of the Midgetman ICBM..


----------



## Graeme (Jun 13, 2017)

Now this intrigues me.
Mock-up? Engine test-bed? Photo? Artwork?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 13, 2017)

Reminds me of the Republic Rainbow a little bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## WJPearce (Jun 13, 2017)

Sigh... I swear I saw that P&W Double Wasp set up recently. I've spend all evening looking for it, and I cannot remember where I saw it. Assuming I did see the same one and I recall what I saw, it was a mockup for the engine. So, a fake nacelle and a fake wing, just done to show how things could be. I remember thinking that it was an awfully long spinner. If I find it, I'll be sure to post.


----------



## WJPearce (Jun 14, 2017)

Bah, found it! It was a sold listing on eBay, which is why I could not easily find it. It was a R-2800 with a long nose case to facilitate a streamlined spinner. In the second photo you can see the engine and the wing section. So, yes mock-up; no engine test-bed; yes photo; no artwork.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 14, 2017)

Brilliant detective work!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (Jun 14, 2017)

Very nice work Bill!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2017)

Cool stuff guys!


----------



## Graeme (Jun 24, 2017)

Hornet mock-up...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2017)

Cool..!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2017)

Boeing B-54 tail.


----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2017)

The Antonov 218 was was the Russian manufacturers attempt to make a 350 passenger, twin engine, long haul aircraft. The project was abandoned in 1994 after only a wooden mock up was built.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 26, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 10, 2017)

Curtiss XF14C-2 The Wiki Curtiss XF14C - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2017)

never seen that one before.....


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 11, 2017)

Love that plane!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 15, 2017)

?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 15, 2017)

What is that?


----------



## johnbr (Jul 15, 2017)

Do not now on this one.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2017)

That is a weird looking craft!


----------



## Graeme (Jul 15, 2017)

It's the *Kelvin 40*...

Aviation Photo #1055410: Kelvin 40 - Untitled


----------



## Graeme (Jul 15, 2017)

Full scale mock-up of the Tigershark...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 16, 2017)

Vickers Supermarine Type 508 mock-up Hursley Park December 1948


----------



## johnbr (Jul 16, 2017)

Boulton Paul P-119 (mock-up)


----------



## johnbr (Jul 16, 2017)

Vc-10 mockup 
*VC10 full-scale wooden mock-up*





*The full-scale wooden mock-up of the VC10.*
_Photo copyright BAE SYSTEMS_





_*The aft-fuselage mockup under construction. The sign states that the fuselage datum of the real fuselage is 12 feet above ground level while on the mockup this is only 7 foot 2 inch.*
Photo copyright BAE Systems / Brooklands Museum archives_

In aircraft design the mock-up has an important place. In these modern times they are often made using plastics but in the VC10 days wood was the material of choice. The purpose of the mock-up is to transfer the ideas from the drawing board to the production line, and as such it is an important aid to designing an aircraft. It enables the engineer to plan in three dimensions, and provides a check on the layout of the thousands of integrated components which make up an aircraft. Besides this, it also serves as a demonstration of layout possibilities for the customer. Sometimes it is only in the mock-up stage that important decisions can be made. Specific dimensions in cabins, galleys and cockpits can easily be set on a drawing but until you can find out for yourself if a cupboard is set at the right height you cannot be sure if your design will really work when used on a day-to-day basis. Because of this the mock-up can get quite crowded as it is being built with many different designers wandering about, checking on the feasibility of their ideas or complaining about someone else's air-conditioning ducts positioned just where they wanted to put a box full of electronics. As an example, the VC10 mock-up featured a fully equipped flight engineers station which was used for night lighting trials amongst other things.

Besides the complete mock-up that is pictured on this page, a separate mock-up was built of the freight door for the RAF version of the VC10. This was probably used to test the size of the door against many different types of military cargo that the VC10 was destined to carry.

The mock-up for the VC10 was set up, together with the 1-11 mock-up, in the mock-up hangar at Brooklands, or to use the official terminology: British Aircraft Corporation - Weybridge division. This mock-up hangar was a wartime structure that is positioned on what used to be the 'Finishing Straight' of the pre-war Brooklands racing circuit. This hangar is still in existence as the sole survivor on the Brooklands site. The ex-mock-up hangar is now the main hangar for the aircraft collection of the Brooklands Museum, and as such provides shelter to: Wellington R for Robert, the Vickers Vimy replica, Harrier G-VTOL and several other aircraft.


----------



## johnbr (Jul 16, 2017)

*The aft-fuselage mockup under construction. The sign states that the fuselage datum of the real fuselage is 12 feet above ground level while on the mockup this is only 7 foot 2 inch*


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2017)

The Tigershark was awesome!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2017)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 25, 2017)

NB-36H-Convair

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (Jul 25, 2017)

NB-36H?


----------



## johnbr (Jul 25, 2017)

Consolidated B-36c wing mockup

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 25, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 25, 2017)

convair Flybackbooster mockup




flybackbooster

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2017)

Interesting..!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 25, 2017)

Specifications (Yak-44E)

General characteristics


Crew: 5
Length: 20.39 meters
Wingspan: 25.70 meters
Height: 7.0 meters
Max. takeoff weight: 40,000 kg
Powerplant: 2 × Progress D-27 propfan, 10,290 kW (14,000 ehp) each
Performance


Maximum speed: 740 km/h
Range: 4,000 km
Service ceiling: 13,000 m

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 25, 2017)

XTBD-1 Devastator Wood Mock Up

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 25, 2017)

View attachment 378918

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 25, 2017)

Saunders-Roe P.177 mockup
View attachment 378919

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2017)

That NB-36H is very interesting.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2017)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## at6 (Jul 25, 2017)

It's a shame that the mock ups weren't saved and placed in some sort of museum. That's something that I would crawled 3000 miles to see.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 25, 2017)

Amazing stuff guys! Thanks for posting!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2017)

Though it would be cool to build a 1:1 scale model like one of these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2017)

xf4u-1 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 29, 2017)

*Description:* Mockup of fuselage of Hawker Hurricane prototype - showing installation of Merlin Engine

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 29, 2017)

Commonwealth Ca--15

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 29, 2017)

Commonwealth Aircraft Corporation CAC CA-23

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 29, 2017)

Air Enthusiast 1996-03 
Ca-31

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

Bell Helicopter shows off concept aircraft

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

Tupolev Tu-_160



_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

*Tupolev Design Bureau *

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

117a mockup


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

MBB Lampyridae mock-up


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

Kelly with the Lockheed F-104 Starfighter and with a mockup of the Model 10 Electra


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

Saunders-Roe P.177 mockup rocket engine installation


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

Hawker P.1154 mockup rear


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

*Construccion "mock up caliente" del IA-63 Pampa *
*Historias de Aviones: Construccion "mock up caliente" del IA-63 Pampa









*


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

destro del Ca. 401


----------



## wuzak (Jul 30, 2017)

johnbr said:


> Commonwealth Ca--15
> View attachment 379148
> View attachment 379149



Interesting - shows the originally intended radial engine (R-2800) installation.


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

Lockheed “CL-760


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

Lockheed Model 44 Excalibur mock up 1939


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 31, 2017)

mock-up of the Kawasaki Ki-88 in 1943.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 1, 2017)

bell x-16 mockup


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 1, 2017)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QISo7sIPZzw_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 2, 2017)

B-36 mockup

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2017)

Good shots.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 2, 2017)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 2, 2017)

Mi-24B mockup i

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 2, 2017)

MOP mockup and team


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 2, 2017)

_HSS-2 Mockup - October, 1957



_


----------



## johnbr (Aug 2, 2017)

S-50 full scale wood mockup Sikorsky Archives | S-50


----------



## johnbr (Aug 2, 2017)

..Mockup visto di fronte del Ca.401

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 2, 2017)

Bell XFM-1 Mockup The World's Best Photos of airacuda and aircraft - Flickr Hive Mind

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 2, 2017)

Bristol Brabazon mockup

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 10, 2017)

Little is known about the proposed C.A.P.R.A R40 twin-engined fighter. From what information is available, it seems that it would have been an extremely effective machine. A top speed of 398 mph would have been combined with the awe-inspiring armament of six forward-firing MAC rifle-calibre machine-guns and two 20-mm cannon _and_ five rearward firing 7.5-mm machine-guns. The even more capable R41 would have had a top speed of 413 mph. The aircraft would have been powered by two Hispano-Suiza 12Ys.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 10, 2017)

C.A.P.R.A R40 twin-engined fighter 45 - CAPRA R.40 C2 et R.41 C2. - Le bloc-note de aerophile

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 10, 2017)

H145M mock-up

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2017)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2017)

Agreed.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2017)

Design of the Model 78 was started in 1950 in answer to a request for proposals for an assault transport helicopter which had been issued by the Navy Department on behalf of the US Marine Corps. Intended to operate from CVE-105 class (USS Commencement Bay) carriers, the new helicopter was to fit on 13.41m by 12.80m deck elevators. Its primary mission was to carry 30 troops to objectives up to 100 naut miles away and return to the carrier without the need to refuel ashore.

To fulfill what were then most demanding requirements, McDonnell designed a compound helicopter with a three-bladed rotor and short wings on which were mounted two 3507shp Allison XT56-A-4 turbines. For vertical flight, air from engine-driven auxiliary compressors was to be ducted to 726kg thrust McDonnell 12JP20 pressure jets, one at the extremity of each rotor. For forward flight, each engine was to drive a three-bladed propeller, with transition from helicopter flight mode to conventional flight being made by transferring power from the auxiliary compressors to the propellers as soon as the forward speed exceeded the stalled speed of the wing. Normal accommodation was to have been provided for a crew of two and 30 fully-equipped troops. Alternatively, accommodation could have been provided for 36 troops or 24 litter patients, or two Jeep-sized vehicles could have been carried internally. Larger loads (up to a maximum weight of 5224kg) could be carried externally. Another noteworthy design feature was the inclusion of a hydraulically-operated loading ramp in the forward fuselage, beneath the cockpit. Folding wings, rotor blades, and tail unit were to have enabled the Model 78 to fit on the deck elevators of CVE-105 carriers.

The Navy selected the McDonnell design on 15 March, 1951, and two and a half months later issued a Letter of Intent for three XHRH-1 prototypes (Bu Nos 133736/133738) to be built under Contract N0a(s)-51-1201. A full-scale mock-up of the XHRH-1 was inspected on 22 and 23 October, 1952, and construction of the prototypes was begun. However, after the Korean War had ended, budget cuts and concern over anticipated developmental problems led to the cancellation of the contract before completion of a single XHRH-1. All work on the project ended in April 1954.

Technical data for XHRH-1

Rotor diameter: 19.81m,
wingspan: 13.72m,
length with rotor blades and tail folded: 16.33m,
height: 5.09m,
wing area: 30.84m2,
empty weight: 8695kg,
loaded weight: 13795kg,
maximum weight: 16329kg,
maximum speed at sea level: 444km/h,
climb rate: 12m/s,
hover ceiling out of ground effect: 3050m,
combat radius: 185km

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 14, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2017)

The YOV-10As all had the short span wings as shown on the drawing, 30 feet 4 inches versus the 40 foot span of the production aircraft. The production aircraft also had the engines and booms moved out from centre by six inches the horizontal tail was thus 12 inches wider...the Hawk/Testors kit has the 40' wings of the production type but the engine/boom spacing and horizontal tail width of the prototypes.
The other differences are that the prototypes did not have the angled weapons sponsons...they were as shown in the drawing, and a fillet was added at the base of each fin on the production version.

The floatplane version never proceeded past the mock-up stage.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Messerschmit Me 329 not new but they the best I have seen.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Messerschmit Me 329 the cockpit.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 25, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)

Arado Ar 234c-7 mockup


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)

2 place mockup


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)

ar-234c 1 place mockup


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)

the 2 engine.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2017)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 30, 2017)

Under the leadership of Mach and Regner, this mock-up and one other had been constructed by June 1939. As of July 1939 more studies were carried out featuring a twin- engined jet aircraft with a nose wheel. At that time the future He 280 was still designated He 180. By late summer 1940 numerous details had been resolved and Heinkel offered the hitherto private project to the Reichsluftfahrtministerium


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 30, 2017)

Consolidated XP4Y-1 
The Flying Boat Forum from www.seawings.co.uk • View topic - Consolidated XP4Y Corregidor


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 30, 2017)

Wow! Amazing stuff! Great job guys!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

Fw-190


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

Mirage 4000 Mock-Up this one to me is to small but this all I could find.



t

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

Cool..!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

Gemini XII pilot Buzz Aldrin, left, and command pilot Jim Lovell stand in a Gemini mockup during training at NASA's Manned Spacecraft Cente

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

north American









ftb mustang


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

Japanese Aircraft of WWII: Kawanishi H11K Soku (Blue Sky)


----------



## wuzak (Aug 31, 2017)

johnbr said:


> north American ftb mustang



That would be the Rolls-Royce FTB Mustang.

Engine is a 2 stage Griffon.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 31, 2017)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 381756



I wonder what mock-up is behind that one!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

I wonder that to


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

Bedek B-101


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 2, 2017)

OK, I've never heard of this one.....Northrop P530 Cobra, the mock-up




​....lots more photos here...Northrop P 530 Cobra -pinterest - Google Search PS; ignore the "-pinterest" thang. I absolutley hate that Pinterest takes over the search engine so I search without it


----------



## wuzak (Sep 2, 2017)

Northrop YF-17 - Wikipedia

Sounds like the P530 is the missing link between the F-5 and the YF-17.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

*Kawasaki OH-1 Ninja (mock-up*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

*AKajima TYPE 100 mod.2 Bomber Overall width: 20.42 m, total length: 16.81 m, gross weight: 10,680 kg, maximum speed: 492 km






Heavy Bomber "Dragon*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 5, 2017)

This not a aircraft mockup but a U-Boat mockup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 6, 2017)

Curtiss XP-71

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 7, 2017)

Aichi S1A1 Denko

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2017)

Sweet.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 11, 2017)

Ta-154 mockup

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 15, 2017)

*Bristol 159*
*In March 1938 the Air Staff put together a paper that described an ideal bomber, and then a few months later specification B.19/38 was produced which indicated that the bomber would have a strong defensive armament of eight 20mm “shell-firing gun” (cannon) mounted in to turrets amidships, one above and one below the fuselage, to provide protection above, below and to the aircraft’s rear. On 28 December B.19/38 was revised as B.1/39 and the new document, issued in March 1939, outlined a cruise speed of 451 km/h (280 mph), a minimum range flying at 4,572 m (15,000ft) with 4,082 kg (9,000 lb) of bombs aboard of 4,023 km (2,500 miles), and (at that time) a gross weight of 22,680 kg (50,000 lb). The aircraft was to replace all current heavy and medium bomber types, fabric was not to be used as a wing covering (in other words all Boulton Paul turrets, but in smaller streamlined Bristol-designed turrets).*

*The favoured powerplant was the Bristol Hercules Radial engine (the Rolls-Royce Griffon was an alternative) and the aircraft had a nosewheel undercarriage and eight internal fuel tanks which, for the 4,023 km(2,500 mile) range requirement, would hold 11,731 litres (2,580 gallons). The 159 could carry a further four fuel tanks on the bomb racks while the maximum estimated range was 5,632 km (3,500 miles) when flying at a speed of 451 km/h (280 mph). Wind tunnel tests with the design showed promise and indicated low drag and good stability, and by spring 1940 the process of structural design had reached an advanced stage.*

*Fate:*
*Mock-up dismantled in January 1941 due to great urgency by the outbreak of war.*

*Bristol 159 - Data*

*(1939 Brochure Figures or Air Staff Estimates)*

*Type: Seven-Seat Heavy Bomber*

*Powerplant: Four 1,500hp (1,156kW9 Bristol Hercules HE.7.SM air-cooled radial engines*

*Alternative: Four Rolls-Royce Griffon liquid inline engines*

*Dimensions*
*Span 34.90 m (114ft 6in)*
*Length 24.46 m (80ft 3in)*
*Wing area 167.4m2 (1,800sq.ft)*

*Weights*
*Maximum weight*
*Hercules engines 35,317 kg (77,860 lb); Griffon 34,596 kg (76,270 lb)*

*Performance*
*Rate of climb Not Available*
*Maximum speed: Hercules 486 km/h (302 mph); Griffon 488 km/h (303 mph) both at 4,572 m (15,000ft)*

*Ceiling*
*Hercules 7,711m (25,300ft), Griffon 7,224m (23,700ft)*

*Armament*
*8 x 20mm cannon; 6,804 kg (15,000 lb) bombs *


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 15, 2017)

1940s-Mock-up of C-47 Plane

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 16, 2017)

One of the Supermarine Types 317 mock-up bomber fuselages under construction before their destruction by enemy action in 1941


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 16, 2017)

Here a another photo of the xp-71


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 18, 2017)

Nice gents!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2017)

Wartime FULL SCALE mockup of Ta 183, partially constructed, photographed in Bad Eilsen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice


----------



## at6 (Sep 29, 2017)

Giant pre-paper model?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2017)

Good one...!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

*Defiant single-seat fighter mock-up *
Defiant Single-Seat Fighter Projected conversion with turret space faired over and armament of two 0.303 machine guns in each wing. Mock-up up built by converting first prototype, but no production.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 7, 2017)

Looks very much like a Hurricane


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

me-263 mockup nose.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 12, 2017)

JU-288 mockup front

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 18, 2017)

Saunders-Roe Princess flying boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

Curtiss XO-911 Corps Observation Mock up Front Cockpit Cabin 11-18-30. [Close-up view, looking into cockpit area from right rear side. Unidentified man sitting in cockpit. It is unclear if this aircraft was ever produced.]


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

Curtiss XO-911 Corps Observation Mock up Rear Gun 11-18-30. [Close-up partial left side view. Unidentified man holding gun. It is unclear if this aircraft was ever produced.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## rochie (Oct 31, 2017)

F-108 full scale mock up

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2017)

rochie said:


> F-108 full scale mock up
> 
> View attachment 470307



Nice one Karl. Very CF-105 Arrowish


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 31, 2017)

It was a beautiful plane!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2017)

Agreed David. Off to the Googler to find out why it never progressed.......


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2017)

... too expensive. Soviets shifted to ballistic missles


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 31, 2017)

Was to be an escort for XB-70 IIRC

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 31, 2017)

Gees, if I saw those 2 flying together I'd have to smoke a cigarette afterwards.

I agree, the F-108 does have a resemblance of the CF-105

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 31, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Was to be an escort for XB-70 IIRC


My understanding too Jim

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 6, 2017)

Mock-up of the Singapore Aeromarine Screencraft. Circa 1990.
Never built - to my knowledge...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2017)

Wow....!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2017)

Sure it wasn't a kids art project?


----------



## rochie (Nov 6, 2017)

Errrrrrr no !


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## T Bolt (Nov 6, 2017)

rochie said:


> F-108 full scale mock up
> 
> View attachment 470307


The A-5 Vigilante was developed from the F-108

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 6, 2017)

Did look vaguely familiar Glenn


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 6, 2017)

With all the beautiful concepts that came out during that time period but ended up in dead ends its good to know that at least one concept was saved and developed into a production aircraft.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2017)

Very interesting!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2017)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Graeme (Nov 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 18, 2018)

JF-1 Duck

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2018)

Now there's a good subject for scratch-building !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 19, 2018)

That's excellent!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2018)

Nice shot!


----------



## johnbr (Jun 16, 2018)

Grenoble 1925 - International Exposition. Hydroelectric Power and Tourism. Merchant Aviation Section with Passenger". Attractive full-size cutaway of an airship gondola but more likely a passenger aircraft cabin mockup. Two aircrew behind windscreens on the top of the section, a passenger seated in a front cabin; a many-chair lounge in the back. Precious image...I wish I had this mockup in my man cave!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 16, 2018)

b&w photo of a large mock-up of the LZ-128 inside a banquet or dining hall. There is a stairway leading to the gondola and two men visible in the windows. To the left in the photo is a suspended American flag! The LZ-128 was never built and the project was abandoned, to be followed of course by LZ-129, the famous Hindenbur

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 16, 2018)

B-58

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2018)

Oops, they forgot the nose weight shown in the instructions sheet !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2018)

Must be beginners. That's a quite common mistake for such assemblers.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## wuzak (Jun 18, 2018)

johnbr said:


> B-58
> View attachment 497945




Interesting that at that stage the engines were side by side in a single underslung pod.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 18, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Oops, they forgot the nose weight shown in the instructions sheet !



Nose ballast now installed...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2018)

Man, I wonder how many pennies they needed for that!


----------



## swampyankee (Jun 18, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, I wonder how many pennies they needed for that!



It was a military project. They used Liberty Eagles

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice shot! Looks much better with nose ballast.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ODonovan (Jun 21, 2018)

Is it just me or does the fuselage just aft of the cockpit look higher in the first Hustler image? The curve of the top of the fuselage looks more pronounced. You can really see it by looking at the cabin windows, aft of the cockpit. In the first image, there is a "hump" above the window. In the second image, both windows have almost the same amount of fuselage curve above them. When I saw the first image, I immediately searched the web. I can't find any production aircraft that have that much curve. I found a few scale models that look similar, but they could have been made from blueprints of the earlier version of the fuselage, before the hump was "shaved down."

EDIT: I found another image that DOES appear to show the hump.







Any experts want to let this nOoB know what the circular area on the hump is? Thanks in advance!





-Irish


----------



## Niceoldguy58 (Jun 21, 2018)

XO-911 photos on approx. page 32.

These are photos of the Curtiss mockup of what would eventually become the XO-40, which appeared in several different iterations, especially in the wing configuration.

AlanG


----------



## WJPearce (Jun 23, 2018)

ODonovan said:


> Any experts want to let this nOoB know what the circular area on the hump is? Thanks in advance!



I have books and I know how to use them. That is the UHF Command Radio Antenna (AN/ARC-57).


----------



## johnbr (Jun 24, 2018)

F-15 mockup

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 24, 2018)

Baade 153A Mockup

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 24, 2018)

Xp-56 mockup

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2018)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## johnbr (Jun 27, 2018)

Douglas F4D _Skyray _

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ODonovan (Jun 28, 2018)

WJPearce said:


> I have books and I know how to use them. That is the UHF Command Radio Antenna (AN/ARC-57).



Thank you! I was thinking it had something to do with commo gear, given the placement. RADAR in the front, antennas up top in the center.

Having books is a good thing. 



-Irish


----------



## johnbr (Jun 30, 2018)

Забытый гигант. Zeppelin ZSO.523 
Zeppelin ZSO.523

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 2, 2018)

Leo-30 ?
http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=691&start=280

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2018)

johnbr said:


> Leo-30 ?



It looks like. The shape is very similart to the Liore et Olivier LeO-300/301 bomber series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2018)

Wow, that's cool!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 2, 2018)

French and ugly...what a surprise!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ODonovan (Jul 2, 2018)

Wurger said:


> It looks like. The shape is very similart to the Liore et Olivier LeO-300/301 bomber series.



It appears the LeO 30 IS the 300. Since there was only ever one built, that must be it. Plus, that is the photo Wikipedia has for it, from the 1932 Paris Air Show. It flew, for the first time, in September of '33, so it's very possible it was shown at the air show while under construction.



-Irish


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 4, 2018)

Good stuff John. Went to the airshow, stayed for the buffet (ya gotta look closely)


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 9, 2018)

I think this is a mockup of the 
*Piaggio P.119*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2018)

Messerschmitt Bf 165 was a German long-range bomber project which never past the full-scale mockup stage. The latter was made for display to the Reichsführer in 1937. It had four defensive MG 34s: one between the two fins, one in the observer's glass cockpit, one in the fuselage bottom and one in the upper glass turret. The four engines had a wide radiator and the landing gear was retractable. The access door was located in the left of the fuselage. It could carry 1000 kgs of bombs in the internal bay, which was weak for a four-engine bomber.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2018)

Really? Looks like a very bad, non-computer, "photoshop".

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2018)

...from this:





Henschisl Hs 127

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Aug 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 17, 2018)

*Hispano HS-50. *
*Hispano Aviacion HS-50 - FliegerWeb.com - News Reportagen Videos!









*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 17, 2018)

Avia 35.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 17, 2018)

Super Mirage ACF single-seater.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

SaturnV

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

XF4F-2 Wildcat mockup



View attachment 506189

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

xjf-1 mockup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## herman1rg (Aug 19, 2018)

The pic of The "Duck" nicely shows the extra seats low down


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Hawker P.1005 mock up

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2018)

Thats a good looking aircraft!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)

Yes it is.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)

Info on the plane 
submitted to the Air Ministry in response to their Specification *B.11/41* which requests for a high-speed high-altitude unarmed bomber capable of avoiding interceptors. It was cancelled as most of the excitement of the project died down after the de Havilland DH.99 proposal of a high speed jet bomber and lack of availability of the Napier Sabre IV engines which were prioritized for the Hawker Tempest II.
Only one incomplete mock up was constructed out of the two prototypes planed to be finished in 1942 when the project was cancelled.
* Outfitting and Payload *
The Hawker P.1005 was able to equip a retractable dorsal turret armed with quad mount .303 Browning Mark II's optional, the ability to retract the turret allowed the aircraft to maintain it's high speed and aerodynamics during flight when not under threat. Otherwise it's only defensive armament would be the nose dual .303 Browning mount traditional in most RAF Bombers at the time which the bombardier would control.
The Heavy Fighter variant of the aircraft would remove the gunner position in the nose in exchange for up to six 20mm Hispano Mark II cannons in exchange of it's bombardier and glazed nose for bombing.
The Hawker P.1005 was intended to carry up to 4,000lb of bombs including the 4,000lb HC Cookie bomb as well as other conventional bombs that was carried by other RAF bombers at the time period. However exact configurations outside of the single 4,000lb bomb is unknown.
* Variants *
Hawker P.1005 (High-speed high-altitude light bomber)
Hawker P.1005 (Heavy Bomber)
Hawker P.1005 (Bristol Centaurus)


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)

*Britten-Norman BN2 Islander *

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (Aug 21, 2018)

johnbr said:


> It was cancelled as most of the excitement of the project died down after the de Havilland DH.99 proposal of a high speed jet bomber and lack of availability of the Napier Sabre IV engines which were prioritized for the Hawker Tempest II.



The Sabre IV engine was for the Tempest I, not the Tempest II, which used the Bristol Centaurus.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)

*



Westland Welkin fuselage mock-up*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)

Here a little more info on it.
*A mock-up of a Boulton Paul Type A Mk3 four-gun turret fitted immediately behind the cockpit of a Westland Lysander. This project was not proceeded with*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)

* Mock-up of the Bell YAH-63 Advanced Attack Helicopter*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)

*Hawker Siddeley Hs-121 Trident Engineering Mock-Up*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)

*F7F TIGERCATS wing engine mockup






*


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)

*F7F TIGERCATS cockpit mockup.










Warbird Information Exchange • View topic - Grumman, the people that made the planes 12 SEPT 2010*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 21, 2018)

johnbr said:


> *Boulton Paul Type A Mk3 four-gun turret fitted immediately behind the cockpit*
> View attachment 506523



...behind the cockpit of what?


----------



## japsubshunter (Aug 27, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> ...behind the cockpit of what?


 This is how the Lysander looks with Turret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2018)

I guess used to fly low while shooting high????


----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2018)

YF-107a mock-up

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2018)

AMX mock-up

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2018)

X-13


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 6, 2018)

P-80

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 9, 2018)

I agree! Thanks guys!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 10, 2018)

Gotta love mockups......


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 10, 2018)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Bell XP-59
> 
> View attachment 438694


Reminds me of a Focke Wulf Flitzer!


----------



## wuzak (Sep 10, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> Reminds me of a Focke Wulf Flitzer!



Except it has a propeller.


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 10, 2018)

wuzak said:


> Except it has a propeller.


Nah, that's a couple of compressor blades that slipped out the back during building...


----------



## johnbr (Sep 15, 2018)

L-2000 mock-up

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 15, 2018)

Love the Uniform..


----------



## johnbr (Sep 19, 2018)

*Mock-up of the Curtiss-Wright CW-20 airplane cockpit with crew members in place*


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 24, 2018)

Kawanishi N1K2-J mockup circa 1943.











Source: Unknown

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2018)

Man, those uniforms...…………………

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 25, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> ...behind the cockpit of what?



The British put gun turrets on everything!

Mock up of a Chengdu J-10 fighter.




Kiev 17

Very strangely in the hangar of this (which isn't a mock-up).





Kiev 100

Here's another J-10 that might be a mock up, but on closer inspection looked like a real one.




Military Museum 03


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 26, 2018)

Tachikawa ki-94-I mockup circa 1943.


















Source: My Father Tatsuo Hasegawa (1916 - 2008)
Tatsuo Hasegawa, Ki-94

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2018)

Cool shots.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2018)

That's really good craftsmanship as well!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 27, 2018)

fw-190 mockup


----------



## johnbr (Sep 27, 2018)

www.aircrash.org.org/Burnelli- CBY-3


----------



## johnbr (Sep 27, 2018)

*: Burnelli* model-












3 
http://www.aircrash.org/burnelli/pdf/td003.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2018)

*Junkers, Ju.87*


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2018)

* early lunar lander mock-up!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 29, 2018)

looks like a very large tail gunners turret!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2018)

https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...4ca1b11d96680/1493537249560/2009-2_Summer.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## wuzak (Oct 7, 2018)

Was the NA-50B the aircraft proposed by NAA to the British Purchasing Commission, the NA-73 being the production design?


----------



## macharvard (Oct 8, 2018)

wuzak said:


> Was the NA-50B the aircraft proposed by NAA to the British Purchasing Commission, the NA-73 being the production design?


Yes. The first single seat fighter for NAA was the NA-50 for Peru. Second was the NA-50A for Siam, which became the NA-68/P-64 when the USAAF took them over. The next design in chronological order was the NA-50B, which became the NA-73/P-51 Mustang. The NAA designation system has always been a source of confusion with the charge numbers and customer numbers being quite different in many cases.


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 8, 2018)

The SC-46 looks like it was supposed to powered by a Ranger air cooled V-12?


----------



## macharvard (Oct 8, 2018)

Shortround6 said:


> The SC-46 looks like it was supposed to powered by a Ranger air cooled V-12?


Unfortunately, I can't confirm that except by reference to the drawing, but that engine was certainly in NAA's go-to file. It was installed in the XAT-6E prototype and was nominated for the proposed NJ-2 Navy version of the BT-9 trainer.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 14, 2018)

*Hawker Siddeley P1154*


----------



## johnbr (Oct 14, 2018)

Cf-100


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 18, 2018)

*Lawson Aircraft*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2018)

Good Lord! A folly or ahead of his time?


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 18, 2018)

I think that should have an airship above it.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 19, 2018)

*convair model 200 *

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 19, 2018)

Oh, I don't know that Convair instrument panel looks a bit flat....................









I'll get my coat

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 19, 2018)

I'd never seen that Lawson before and looked it up, it was powered by 12 engines!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 19, 2018)

That Lawson mock up looks like a cattle truck!


----------



## Graeme (Oct 19, 2018)

And a little like a H.P.42 on steriods....


----------



## johnbr (Oct 21, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 21, 2018)

Blimey!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 14, 2018)

Vigilante

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2018)

Oh, like the twin tails!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 17, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh, like the twin tails!



On the B-36 AND the Vigilante!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 22, 2018)

For that Lawson, we should have a Holey Sh!t tag!!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)

F w-190 mock-up b-2 mock-up

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)

*PBI* (dive bomber fighter). On this car with a take-off weight of 2850 kg, it was planned to install a promising engine M-107, to apply brake grids to provide a way out of the dive. The armament included a Taubin-Baburin cannon and one ShKAC machine gun, bombs up to 500 kg and RS-132 missiles. It was especially emphasized that after the bombing was completed, the aircraft could be used as a fighter.
The draft design of the PBI was presented for consideration in November 1940. It was estimated that the PBI did not comply with the classification of fighters in the Air Force perspective plan for 1941. It was believed that to lift 500 kg of bombs it was necessary to increase strength, which would increase flight weight aircraft will drop. It was proposed to increase the area of horizontal tail by 55%. In conclusion, the Air Force Institute, dated December 5, 1940, did not recommend PBI to include experimental construction in the plan, postponing the decision until the EOI test results were obtained. Works on PBI ended with the manufacture of a full-size layout. 
Modification PBI Wingspan, m 10. 40 Length m 8.67 Height, m Wing area, m2 16.11 Weight, kg empty aircraft maximum takeoff 2850 engine's type 1 PD M-107 Power, hp 1 x Maximum speed, km / h Practical range, km Rate of climb, m / min Practical ceiling, m Crew one Armament: one gun Taubin-Baburin 
one 7.62 ShKAC machine gun 
bombs up to 500 kg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)

This one, based on the same crude mockup, moved the pilot lower. It is much more like the HL-10 as actually built, with no disruptions to the basic lifting body mold line. It does have a quite different window arrangement, however. Curiously, it seems that seating for more crew than just the pilot was considered. This indicates that this planning wasn’t just for a purely research vehicle, but an orbital vehicle intended to transport a crew.
*early HL-10 cockpit concept*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2018)

Very interesting, great post!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2018)

Love the second seat, looks comfi


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 31, 2018)

Info on the *Lawson Aircraft* .100 Long 200 wing span 100mph.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 1, 2019)

Good to see the Pilot has an armchair to relax in...............


----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2019)

* Hawker P.1121 Mock-Up in Hawker Experimental Dept Early 1957*


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 2, 2019)

Mechanic on the wing in Post #804, nice touch. That is one painful looking spinner on the 190 mock-up Aircraft Mock-Ups


----------



## johnbr (Jan 25, 2019)

*Curtiss-Wright : CW-32*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 28, 2019)

http://www.deutscheluftwaffe.com/archiv/Dokumente/ABC/b/Blohm Voss/BV 155/Bilderliste BV 155 1944.pdf
bv-155 mock-






up


----------



## johnbr (Jan 28, 2019)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jan 28, 2019)

herman1rg said:


> Good to see the Pilot has an armchair to relax in...............



Might be rough for the mechanics who have to repair the engines while wing-walking after using the door on top of the wing. 

Oops! Lost another mechanic. The oil leaks make it tough to stay on.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 30, 2019)

*XP-86 Straight wing. North American NA-140 - Sabre









*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2019)

... and thus was born, what went on to become, _the_ most classically beautiful, iconic, JET fighter ever! After the Sabre, fighters started to morph into _brutish _SHAPES, Phantom, and post Mig-19 series, examples; or, into DESIGNS which could no longer be_ piloted_, F-117 for example.

The Sabre _was_ the _edge_, in Korea, IMO.

But, I'm happy to say, the Sabre now has _competition_ in the beauty department -- F-15 and F-22.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2019)

And the Hunter, of course ............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 30, 2019)

Certainly not the EE Lightning, which launched a whole new class of ugliness.

Reactions: Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2019)

I admire the Hunter ... knew a Jordanian who was ex-RJAF Hunter pilot. Fine AC, beautiful British lines like Spitfire and Hurricane but it was not ICONIC, IMO


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2019)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## johnbr (Feb 4, 2019)

*Curtiss-Wright CW-32 net



pressurized crew comportment, tempera-ture control for the 4,800 cu. ft. "hold" and a hinged tail' section to facilitate loading. The engines are four Pratt andWhitney R-28OOs of 2,100 h.p. each; the maximum all-upweight is 100,000 (b and the pay-load 32,000 Ib.



*


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 4, 2019)

Ju187 concept model, circa 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 25, 2019)

Recently visited the Seattle Museum of Flight Reserve Collection and Restoration Center in Everett, WA. I posted these pics on another thread but thought those who frequent this thread might be interested in them. They show the forward fuselage mock-up for the Boeing 2707 supersonic airliner:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 25, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 25, 2019)

Agreed


----------



## N4521U (Apr 25, 2019)

It just surprises me they hang around so long.
Paying for the space to store must cost a fortune.....


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 25, 2019)

buffnut453 said:


> They show the forward fuselage mock-up for the Boeing 2707 supersonic airliner:



No wonder it didn't get very far as a concept, in the last of Mark's pictures, the choice of powerplant is open to question!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 20, 2019)

xb-70 mockup

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 20, 2019)

IMHO, the most beautiful of all aircraft.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 30, 2019)

XF10F Jaguar mockup U.S. Navy Aircraft History: 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 30, 2019)

Grumman should have stopped there! LOL


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## N4521U (Jul 1, 2019)

Oi


----------



## johnbr (Jul 26, 2019)

Niagara Aerospace Museum 
Bell x-16 cockpit mock-up

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 3, 2019)

Curtiss X_P-62_ mock-up PDF.js viewer




The last gasp for Curtiss propeller-driven Army fighters was the XP-62,
built in response to an Army request in mid-1941 for a heavily armed,
high-altitude interceptor. Curtiss proposed building the XP-62, or Hawk 91,
with a 2,300hp, turbocharged Wright R-3350-17 Double Cyclone radial
engine driving contra-rotating propellers, packing eight 20mm cannons and
featuring a pressurized cockpit.
The Army asked for various changes in the Curtiss proposal, including
a reduction to four cannons, but issued an order for 100 P-62s in May 1942.
Curtiss was already deeply involved in developing the P-60 at this time, and
adding another aircraft for the design staff clearly caused both projects
to suffer. Delays in the delivery of the cabin pressure system and necessary
modifications to the R-3350-17 engine delayed the first flight until
July 21, 1943. Again, Curtiss delivered too little too late. By that time, the need
for an interceptor had passed, and the Army needed all the R-3350 engines
it could get for a more promising project, the Boeing B-29 Superfortress.
The order for P-62s was canceled. A similar project for the US Navy, the
XF14C, also failed to win a production contract.
Curtiss responded to a 1941
Army specification for
a heavily armed, high-altitude
interceptor with the XP-62,
seen here in mockup form.
By the time Curtiss produced
a flying prototype in 1943,
the need for such a plane
had waned and current types
were fully capable of fulfilling
the intended role. Again,
no production orders were
forthcoming. (Glenn H. Curtiss
Museum, Hammondsport, NY)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2019)

C-5a mockup 1965 Press Photo Group standing under wing of mock up of C5A cargo plane-Georgia • $25.88

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 19, 2019)

Lordy, that's huge for a mock-up


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2019)

*Engineering mockup




*
*It looks like a C-5, but it isn't.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 19, 2019)

C-141?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Aug 19, 2019)

johnbr said:


> *It looks like a C-5, but it isn't.*



To my eyes - it most definitely is the Galaxy...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2019)

Same...so what is it?


----------



## Graeme (Aug 21, 2019)

Jim, I'm saying it *is* the Galaxy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 21, 2019)

Yes. I know. But what is JohnBR talking about?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 21, 2019)

CX-X or CX-HLS


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 28, 2019)

Sukhoi T-4 Weird Wings

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 30, 2019)

Engineer With Pilot in Model Cockpit



A engineer talks to a pilot in a cockpit mock-up in the engineering office of an aircraft manufacturer. Baltimore, Maryland, USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## tsgtmikey (Aug 30, 2019)

Njaco said:


> Hope this fits for the thread...
> 
> A P-40 decoy.
> View attachment 263811


For anybody interested in ghost army's the book Secret Soldiers by Philip Gerard is a great book. it's from the perspective of the men who actually designed and built the equipment, than deployed and operated it. its a very good read. they could make an entire army group appear on the front lines with nothing more than a few jeeps trucks and alot of magic.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 1, 2019)

johnbr said:


> Engineer With Pilot in Model Cockpit
> View attachment 550530
> A engineer talks to a pilot in a cockpit mock-up in the engineering office of an aircraft manufacturer. Baltimore, Maryland, USA


P6M?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 18, 2019)

*Saab Viggen wooden mock up 1965 SDASM Archives*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2019)

*Curtisss XP-46 mock up Batman_60*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2019)

Douglas Model 36,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2019)

Republic XF-91.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2019)

Same site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 1, 2019)

A four seat buckeye! Cool!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 1, 2019)

johnbr said:


> Same site.
> View attachment 554728
> View attachment 554729
> View attachment 554730


Judging by the late '60's or better Pratt and Whitney turbofan in the background of pic #2, what were they thinking? There was no point in bringing a NFO/RIO aboard the CV for CarQual and the T-39 had already been around for eons.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 2, 2019)

Lockheed CL-590-

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 2, 2019)

X-15 engineering mockup at the North American Aviation plant 14 Dec. 1956
Cliff Steenhoff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 3, 2019)

Great stuff guys! Thanks!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2019)

*HA 138* Luftwaffe Cockpits

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2019)

Dang I miss that site


----------



## johnbr (Oct 13, 2019)

DC-10 tri-jetliner mock up



#vrc30 hashtag on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 14, 2019)

South Korean original fighter KF-X under development aiming for the service in 2026.
Mach 1.81 with no stealth function.








Source: [ADEX 2019] 첫 공개된 KF-X 실물 모형…"F-35A보다 기동성 우수"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

Big Gemini net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 4, 2019)

johnbr said:


> DC-10 tri-jetliner mock up
> View attachment 556452
> #vrc30 hashtag on Twitter
> View attachment 556447


Kinda' interesting to see the pylon and external on the C-2 mock-up.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Nov 12, 2019)

X-20 cockpit mock up

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 12, 2019)

美国核火箭发动机项目核火箭,发动机,项目 -

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 12, 2019)

net love one

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm going to launch new thread Mitsubishi J8M1 CGI Project soon. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Dec 24, 2019)

Cockpit mockups of the Dornier/Junkers Do/Ju 635 twin-fuselage derivative of Do 335 _Pfeil _(Arrow), January 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2019)

You might want to source your photos, copyright laws and such. These photos came from a book and the author might get miffed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Dec 24, 2019)

I've included a triple BMW turbojet combo on the test bench attached to the evaluation wing of the Ju 287 V3 (illustrated in Lommel 2004, p. 79).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> You might want to source your photos, copyright laws and such. These photos came from a book and the author might get miffed


And he comes back with "pinched" photos out of someone's photobucket account...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Jan 25, 2020)

I found photos of the mockup of the Model 22 naval version of the Bell XP-59 twin-boom pusher fighter project at this link:

http://www.theaerodrome.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70072


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 25, 2020)

Vahe Demirjian said:


> I found photos of the mockup of the Model 22 naval version of the Bell XP-59 twin-boom pusher fighter project at this link:
> 
> http://www.theaerodrome.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70072


You mean Bell's Model 16 (XP-52) project?

Like on post #320 in this thread? Aircraft Mock-Ups

FFS...


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Jan 25, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> You mean Bell's Model 16 (XP-52) project?
> 
> Like on post #320 in this thread? Aircraft Mock-Ups
> 
> FFS...


The XP-52 and XP-59 (the latter not to be confused with the P-59 Airacomet jet fighter) were both twin-boom pusher fighter projects, but differed in minor fuselage details but also the powerplant. The XP-52 was to use a Continental IV-1430, while the XP-59 would have used a Pratt & Whitney R-2800. As explained at the Secret Projects Forum, XP-52 was the Bell Model 16, while XP-59 was Bell's Model 20 (just as the Model 22 was to be the naval version of the XP-59, Bell proposed a naval version of the XP-52, the Model 19, which remained a paper project like the Model 22). The mockup in the photo on post #320 differs from the XP-52 in the nose design and is clearly the XP-59 (Model 20)/Model 22. The XP-52 was cancelled in October 1940 and replaced by the XP-59, which too didn't leave the drawing board.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 26, 2020)

The Airacoment is a *P-59A* - never a P-59.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2020)

Both shots are the same pic that shows the mock-up. Just two different scans and one of them was inverted ... I've reverted the one from the Aerodorme site..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Jan 26, 2020)

There's pics of a mockup of the Republic XP-69 fighter project at these links:

Republic XP-69 Fighter
Republic XP-69 – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 26, 2020)

There's pics of the XP-69 in this thread, too.

Like here, for example: Aircraft Mock-Ups


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2020)

Talking to yourself again Dave?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 29, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Talking to yourself again Dave?
> View attachment 568106


Yep - I guess it's easier for some to scrounge around on wiki than it is to use this site's search feature OR actually going through the thread in it's entirety so one does not post what's already been posted.


----------



## johnbr (Feb 21, 2020)

Xf-12 mockup

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2020)

Beautiful

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 27, 2020)

Agreed


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 10, 2020)

Very cool


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (May 15, 2020)

Curtiss CW-20 commercial aircraft project 















cw-20

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Jun 10, 2020)

RAF Type 21 mock up at Riverside Works

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 19, 2020)

Wooden mock-up of the proposed twin-engine dive-bomber/torpedo bomber. Construction of this mock-up started in October 1939 and it was inspected by the RAAF on 20 June 1940. 
Log into Facebook | Facebook 
*CAC Woomera *

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2020)

*Westland Whirlwind mockup *

Westland Whirlwind Variants and Projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 23, 2020)

I was hoping you would post this here as well! Thanks!


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 23, 2020)

johnbr said:


> *Westland Whirlwind mockup *
> 
> Westland Whirlwind Variants and Projects
> View attachment 585931


Good job that didn't go far.......................................................................


----------



## johnbr (Jun 28, 2020)

https://www.dfrc.nasa.gov/Gallery/Photo/X-1/HTML/E-930.htmlX-1E canopy mock-up
X-1e cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 29, 2020)

Me-264 cockpit mock-pit 
Messerschmitt Me 264 [Bombardero de Largo Alcance]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 1, 2020)

Do 31 mock-up 









.youtube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 3, 2020)

Agreed


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 21, 2020)

Consolidated XB-36, Mockup. [photograph]


----------



## johnbr (Jul 25, 2020)

Canadair ct-114 Tutor mock-up 
_*Orenda Iroquois Engine *_ mock-up 
CF-105 Avro Arrow engine


----------



## johnbr (Aug 1, 2020)

*A wooden mockup of a Grumman Wildcat Fighter assembled at the Brandt Cabinet Works*
Pictures 3 Kreider-Reisner Aircraft Company - Fairchild Aircraft, Hagerstown Maryland

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 1, 2020)

*XF10F-1 Jaguar Mockup*
Military Aviation Archives - XF10F-1 Jaguar Mockup Photo Set


----------



## johnbr (Aug 1, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 1, 2020)

Military Aviation Archives -P-38 Lightning Historical Development Photo Set 
P-38 nose mock-up

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 1, 2020)

Looks like a Corsair (#919)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2020)

OK I have to admit, the British Jaguar fighter is a wee bit more attractive than the American one.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 13, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> OK I have to admit, the British Jaguar fighter is a wee bit more attractive than the American one.


a man with taste, not like that Capt Vick fellow !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2020)

Oh I totally agree, that so called "Capt." Vick, ha! Rubbish! The only taste he has is in his mouth!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Elmas (Oct 5, 2020)

Piaggio P.119

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

CONCORDE COCKPIT MOCK UP AT FILTON LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL BAC PHOTO FLIGHT DECK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Mar 7, 2021)

A wooden mock-up of the prototype Mitsubishi Ki-67 “Hiryū” or “Peggy” twin-engine medium bomber being inspected by officers of the Imperial Japanese Army Air Force 
https://www.reddit.com/r/WWIIplanes/

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Mar 8, 2021)

Avro CF-105 cockpit mock-up

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

